# The Test of Time



## Erekose13 (Apr 1, 2005)

[Introduction]

It is a cloudy overcast day this 17th of Secondmonth, which happens to fall on Resterday this year.  The chill weather in Navael seems to match the solemn mood of Remembrance.  Various stalls offer a variety of giant fare for everyone in the city to try and the central marketplace is a buzz with activity.  Many stand to watch the plays being performed on the stage commemorating the last day of the Battle of Serpent's Heart when the last of the dramojh was defeated some 200 years ago.

The clouds overhead look threatening and there is a smell mingling with the masses of the marketplace that portents rain.  Still people seem intent on taking part in the celebrations about town. Many of the faen and giant craftsfolk in the market are hawking various paintings and sculptures of heroes and great battles, certain to make quite the sale on this day.

Seon Morrowsong had left Thayn only a fortnight ago bound for where ever fate would take him on his insatiable quest for knowledge.  Surely tales of the great Ollahm Lorekeepers, the bardic faen sages, would be found to the north in either Navael or the Harrowdeep. Fortune had favored him when he found out the schedule of events for this Remembrance here in Navael and he found himself in the marketplace watching a play about Go-Korim and his legendary conquest of the Zhorryn Bastion high above the Central Plains.  

Shi-Torob, who's ancestors fought in the battles to free these lands from oppression had come to Navael for its widely acclaimed adherents to Rememberance.  It was as if his whole life had been geared for the ceremonies conducted within the high temples of Navael on this day.  The Steward of Navael, Ui-Narath, was known for her love of the faen and their inquisitive, mischeivious ways, was still a giant and one who respected her dead.  One of the ceremonies had just finished in the high temple when Shi-Torob exited looking for something to releave his hunger.  He found himself in the marketplace overrun by entirely too many people.

Rurrahr Plainsrunner had travelled far and wide to sample food and hear glorious tales.  While most giantish cities became far to oppressive during Secondmonth, here in Navael where the faen danced among the streets true entertainment could be found.  Hearty dishes baked with interesting mushrooms and roots could not contend with the spices of the south, but still they delighted his pallet.  While the plays put on by giants were a little too rigid, the faen who commemorated this day did so with style. 

K'trinaxes in his search for his fate, one that didn't involve his family's mercenary company, he found himself wandering the town of Navael.  The weather this far north was significantly different he thought as he pulled his cloak about himself.  The heat of the desert sun was distinctly absent, but then again so was the thirst.  Drink and food abound in this market, as faen and giant, human and sibeccai mixed.  Almost no one noticed his red skin or atleast they all seemed to preoccupied to take much notice.

Elrion Kyrik having just graduated from the academy in Naveal, spent his time wandering the market enjoying what had become a yearly occasion in his native Navael.  Every year he would attend the plays put on by the faen company Dusklore.  Not many appreciated their darker tone, but the tales they spun were always the most fastenating.  Every year he would visit the market before the play looking for Loerem Portalwind and her delicious pretzel bread. 

Milton Redhelm was also looking for direction, following the winds of fate.  Deep in the northern part of the central plains, far from the water shore that had almost claimed his life he found that something tugged at his memory...  Something seemed eriely familiar about this city, perhaps even the celebrations that were taking part here.  He wandered the back alleys, staying away from the larger concentration of people in the market, preferring the lesser walked paths.

Suddenly, every heard a terrible commotion from the middle of the marketplace. A woman screams. Men shout. People run. Weapons are drawn.

[Posting]
I am a big fan of keeping a somewhat consistant style to posts.  For the first page or so I would like you to put your character's name, race and class in the post title. Once we get into combat I would like you to put in the relevant combat stats as OOC comments at the bottom of the post. Colors are great, I prefer to use them only for speech, though if we all want to pick one color like deep purple for ooc comments it helps seperate them from the rest of the posts.  One thing I would like to stick to is italics for thoughts and "" around speech, oh and preface any ooc comments with OOC:


*[Links]*


In Character thread
Out of Character thread
Rogues Gallery thread
Maps page
Malhavoc Press
Diamondthrone.com
Invisible Castle


----------



## Elocin (Apr 1, 2005)

*Soen Morrowsong - Faen Loresong Magister 1 (AC 12; Hp 8; Spells 3-0, 2-1st)*

_Today is a marvelous day to be out and about on this day of celebration.  The wonders I have seen about this marketplace will be with me till the end of days.  Once this fine play is done I will have to go visit the food vendors as I am becoming famished and parched with thirst._  Looking around himself, _I wonder what fun I could possibly have with a few innocent looking passerby.  I should not have to worry too much about running for my life after a particular scathing practical joke.  Who doesn't like seeing someone all of a sudden turn blue or glow?  The memories of such shows always bring a chuckle to my body.  By the stars what is that racket over yonder it is interrupting the show.  Was that a scream I just heard, what is going on._
Looking upon the crowd and seeing that everyone seems to be fleeing the middle of the marketplace I wind my way through the fleeing throng to get a better view of the place.  I will attempt to either find a vendors tent or a tree to climb up when I get within about 30' of the center of the marketplace if one arises.  Basically I would like to get as close to the center as possible and get out of the way of the panicked mob so as to not get stepped on.  From this vantage point I will make spot checks to see if I see what is going on.

Climb=11 and Spot=15

(ooc: I will post all my rolls under "Soen" on Invisible Castle and I like to use Slate Gray for thoughts and then Lime for speech but I can change to match the rest of the group)


----------



## Scotley (Apr 1, 2005)

*Rurrahr Plainsrunner Litorian Unfettered 1*

Rurrahr scans the stages trying to decide which will offer the best story in the next round of performances. On hearing a scream, Rurrahr becomes alert and his nose wrinkles as he inhales the scents around him. _Is there blood on the air?_ He tries to bring order to the riot of shouts, screams and movement bombarding his senses. He slips his large hand into the battle claw at his waist and unlimbers his shield into the ready position. He starts forward toward the center of the activity his curiosty aroused when perhaps he should simply walk away. He snarls (1d20+4=7) at any who come to close in their flight from the center of the market place. 

OOC: Intimidate check, not as intimidating as he hoped! 

AC: 20 Hp: 10


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Apr 2, 2005)

*K'trinaxes, Verrik male, Iron Witch 1 (AC: 17 (16 flat), Spot +3, Listen +3)*



			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Suddenly, every heard a terrible commotion from the middle of the marketplace. A woman screams. Men shout. People run. Weapons are drawn.



Remaining calm, K'trinaxes makes his way through the throng of giants, faen, sibeccai & humans who flee from the sounds of violence.

He regards them with equanamy. _They run in fear, yet they don't know what they fear. What a waste of potential._ K'trinaxes holds forth his hand as he advances. To any observers his hand is empty one moment, yet holding a sword an eyeblink later. It doesn't look much like a good weapon either. It doesn't shine like steel, instead it possesses the dull, dark luster of hard iron.

K'trinaxes will avance until he sees enough about what's going on to make an informed desision.  He slides his shield off of his back and works it on to his arm. _Now I'm ready._ he thinks.

OOC: Summon Iron Blade.


----------



## Eonthar (Apr 2, 2005)

*Elrion Kyrik, Human Mage Blade 1*

_What a wonderful day to graduate from the Academy. It is a shame that it is not as sunny and warm as it usually is on this day. I hope that it is not a bad omen._

Abdiel wandered through the crowd enjoying the shows and smiling at the young ladies. He was on his way to Loerem Portalwind's stand to get some of her world famous, or at least Navael famous Pretzel bread when a scream tore through the celebrations.

_What was that? I'd better go investigate and make sure that there is no trouble._

Reacting before he had even finished his thought, Abdiel drew his longsword, his athame, and made his way against the current of the masses. Heading towards the scream, while everyone else moved away. "Excuse me, pardon me, coming through." Abdiel's large frame, and naked blade, helped him to make his way through the throng and approach the source of the confusion.

"Did anyone see what happened?"

OOC: What does he see?

OOC: I would prefer to use DarkOrange for spoken text, I find Lime a bit irritating. I hope no one else minds.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Apr 4, 2005)

*Milton Redhelm, Human Warmain 1*

The man ducks and weaves his way through the narrow alleyways of the city, trying his best to remain inconspicous and out of the people's ways. He still didn't know what he what he was doing there, only that "Remembrance" had provoked a strong cord of curiosity, longing, and an itch in the back of his head.

_Screams?_

Milton looks up, a little disconcerted by the unnatural noises that permeate the area. He turns around in the narrow alley, and hustles toward the direction of the screams.

_Steel?_

At the sounds of weapons being drawn, Milton begins to jog, and unhooks the large shafted weapon from his back in a lithe, practiced motion, preparing himself for any armed conflict that may pursue.


----------



## Zoatebix (Apr 4, 2005)

*Shi-Torob, Giant Champion of Death*

Shi-Torob was palming one of the few remaining queens from his purse, eager to break it and buy a sweet pomegranate or two at a fruit-stand when he heard the shouts of fear and the sound of arms leaving their sheath.  _Something tells me that fear of Death shouldn't be quite this important or take such an immediate form on Remembrance,_ he thought, smiling to himself.  He Fastens his shield to his left arm and draws a javelin as he strides toward the center of the comotion, relying on his swift legs and imposing stature to find a path through the crowd.  He ignores a mild pang in his stomach as he leaves the food stall behind.  _The sweet fruits will have to wait - someone has to stand up for the solemnity our fathers and mothers deserve._

As he advances, Shi looks about watching for others moving against the crowd.  _Any ally is better than none in what could very well be grim work..._

OOC: I use a move-action to ready my shield, and then move 40ft and draw a javelin as part of the move.
Spot (1d20+4=14)


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 5, 2005)

*A Commotion in the Market Place*

Soen manages to make his way to the nearest stall and nimbly climb up to get a good view of the commotion.  The basket merchant doesnt seem to notice you, too intent on whatever is happening behind his stall.

Rurrahr moves quickly towards the centre, those people who were moving away avoid the angry glare on his face and naked blade in his hand.

K'Trinaxes, and Elrion both receive similar treatment as their weapons frighten off anyone in the way.

Shi-Torob from his position can see through the fruit stand to the centre of the market place. As people flee he makes his way around the row of stalls.

From various vantage points around the centre of the market place you all see a reptilian male dracha holding a female giant at bay with a warhammer. The giant reaches up to draw a greatsword slung on her back. Meanwhile, two human men stand on either side of the dracha, getting ready to pummel him with wooden clubs. One holds a large grey cloak in his hands.

A small crowd of people stands around these combatants, while others flee the area. Milton you see a bystandard calls for the city guard as you make your way towards the centre. 

It’s clear no one else is going to get involved. The dracha, while outnumbered and outmatched, also appears quite fierce.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 6, 2005)

*Rurrahr Litorian Unfeatered*

Rurrahr comes up short astonished by the scene before him. He shouts to the Giantess, "Ho Lady, why do you fight? What madness is this fighting in a public market and frightening simple people?"


----------



## Eonthar (Apr 6, 2005)

*Elrion Kyrik - Human Mage Blade 1*

Elrion, having heard the Litorian, approaches the confrontation mentally preparing a spell.

OOC: Elrion will move to square M13. If a real combat starts, and if it is not too windy, Elrion will cast Obscuring Mist which will cover the entire combat area, in an attempt to stop it.
Initiative: 9 + 3 = 12


----------



## Zoatebix (Apr 6, 2005)

*Shi-Torob, Giant Champion of Death*

_Break them up, talk this through... here it goes!_ "Stop the nonsense, brother - _no_ blow will land today!"  Shi-Torob breaks cover and throws his weight forward in a mad dash, attempting to knock the nearer of the two humans back to where he can't reach the Dracha.  

OOC: I'm either charging or moving to J11 (depending on whether or not the corner of the stall keeps me from moving in a straight line - does one draw a line from the corner of my space to a corner of his?  Meh...) and bull rushing the human there to K10 or even into a stall in K/L9 (putting me in K10) if I roll 5 or more higher than he.

AC: 14 (12 if my action is ruled a charge), HP 12
Initiative, Bull Rush (1d20, 1d20+3=[12], [17, 3])
Oh shoot.  I put a comma instead of a semi-colon.  If I understand the notation right, that means that the d20 came up a 12 and then a 17.  If I'm charging, the total for the bull rush is 22 instead of 20.


----------



## Elocin (Apr 6, 2005)

*Soen Morrowsong - Faen Loresong Magister 1 (AC 12; Hp 8; Spells 3-0, 2-1st)*

Looking into the middle of the marketplace Soen is surprised at what he sees. Most of the people seem to be feeling this particular area but there are several different beings coming to join the fray.  _Well now this is something that you don't normally see a giant and 2 humans are surrounding a Dracha and none of them look like they are friends.  And now it seems that there are more people looking to join the fight.  It looks like another Giant and a Litorian are the only one's who might have a level head as they seem to be interested in no blood being spilled and are concerned for the lives of others.  The other creatures seem to be looking for a fight and have come prepared to draw blood and it might be better if I just wait and hold my actions and find out who is on whose side and then make the decision to join one or the other.  I definitely don; want to wind up on the wrong side of the law as that would hamper my freedom to no end._ 

Init=9


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 6, 2005)

*Round 1*

The giant standing just shy of 7 feet tall, with long brown hair tied behind her head with a golden cord wears heavy brigandine armor with gilt trim, giving her the appearance of someone important.  She steps to the side far more deftly than you would expect from someone so large.  Her greatsword comes in at a low angle aimed up at the dragon-man's midrift.  The blade drives into his gut slicing upwards inflicting a mortal wound.  The dracha drops to the ground bleeding profusely.  She spits upon the dracha and says, "Thats what we do to spies in the Lands of the Diamond Throne, dragon-slave.  Quick Tellen, Drey pick him up we're leaving." 

As Shi-Torrob and Rurrahr rush in, they are astonished with the speed at which she struck and the brutality of the injury.  The giantess turns to them and replies, "The Family of the Diamond Throne thanks you for your concern.  This creature was a spy and needed to be dealt with."  The two of you can tell that while she is acting important and authoritative, she does not feel like she has the authority here as she looks to her two human cohorts.

_Ouch crit on the first hit of the game.  Atleast none of you was the target.  Rolls went like this:
Init: giant, dracha, Milton, Shi-Torrob, Elrion, Rurrahr, Soen, 2 humans, K'trinaxes. Rolled for those who havent posted.

Giant: used Opportunistic Strike and moved to flanking position.  Rolled 29 to hit, 19 to confirm, 26 dmg. Dracha falls unconscious and bleeding.

post-combat, Shi-Torrob and Rurrah both made their Sense Motive checks with a 16 and a 20 vs. the giant's 7.

What a way to start _


----------



## Zoatebix (Apr 7, 2005)

*Shi-Torob, Giant Champion of Death*

Shi-Torob breaks his stride mid-dash and skids a few feet before coming to a halt. "I spoke too soon - a blow certainly did land today."  He slowly returns his javelin to its sheaf, "A marvelous blow at that!"  He glances to one human, than the other, then back to the giantess.  He makes sure his empty hands can be seen by all before speaking again.

"I am Shi-Torob.  Perhaps we should wait for the guard to arrive - they're never far away on festival days, so they won't be long."  He takes a few steps closer to the fallen dracha, trying to see if its truly beyond help.

How long has it been since the dragons' return?  Would any of us have ever seen a dracha before?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Apr 7, 2005)

K'trinaxes dismisses his blade. _...it's over before it start, it seems._  He goes to the dracha's side and looks up at the giantess. "In his current state, he might die of his wounds. Will you allow me to keep him from dying? Surely, even a spy has a right to a fair trial?" He looks at the two humans and then at the giantess giving them a thourough once-over, pausing a moment to stare at her 'assets.' _everything is large, it seems._ He jerks his eyes back to her face and awaits her response.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 7, 2005)

I should have stated that outright, no none of you have seen a dracha before except K'trinaxes.  Though he has never interacted with one.

Rumors abound regarding the Dragon's Return though and they range from the Dramojh are back, to those who would deliver us from the giants have come at last. Everyone has heard atleast one story about the dragons, though not much about the dracha.  

Milton on the other hand has heard of these dracha. He has heard that they are the dragon's ambassadors to the Diamond Throne and that supposedly the Emperess threw four dragons and their dracha out of the throne room.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Apr 7, 2005)

Milton readies his weapon, but does nothing at the moment. The affair is not his business, and he prefers not to get involved without clearly examining the situation at hand.

Dracha are powerful, he remembers, but he's not exactly sure why. But if a fight breaks out...


----------



## Eonthar (Apr 7, 2005)

Elrion also backs away, putting his back to the carts that are to the east side of the square. He sheathes both of his swords, and waits to see what is going to happen.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 7, 2005)

*Rurrahr Litorian Unfettered*

_So that's a dracha, I guess they aren't as tough as I heard. It seems the Giants are taking the threat to their rule seriously though._ He begins mentally composing his next letter back to the tribal leader. _This could be important, I wonder what will happen next?_ Rurrahr puts his weapon away, slings his shield on his back and waits to see what happens next. He takes careful note of how the Giantess and the humans with her are dressed. _Are those uniforms of some sort?_


----------



## Elocin (Apr 7, 2005)

*Soen Morrowsong - Faen Loresong Magister 1 (AC 12; Hp 8; Spells 3-0, 2-1st)*

_Well that was not very entertaining at all, I thought the Dracha were supposed to be a lot tougher in battle than that.  Mental note do not be on the wrong side of a giants sword as that was one powerful stroke.  I think I will just hang around here for now and see what else happens and if need be when the guards show up I can come forth and give my witness to the short lived battle_.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Post-combat*

Turning to Shi-Torob, the giantess addresses him, "I do not believe it is necessary to wait, we have dealt with this piece of trash.  We should let the festivities resume as soon as possible." 

As K'trinaxes approaches, Tellen and Drey pull back from the body, noticing the man's wine colored skin.  The giantess turns quickly, "Yes you may heal him, though we must move him now, before this day is completely ruined.  You and your.... companion?" she says looking once more to Shi-Torob questioningly, "May join us if you wish. What's that Tellen?"

"Well, mi'lady, several others rushed into the square baring weapons intent on aiding us." the smaller man answers.  He is short and wearing a dull brown cloak and light short cropped hair.  His weapons have been sheathed since the giantess split the dracha in twain.

"Right you are.  Any others who value the safety and well being of the Diamond Throne are welcome to join the Family of the Diamond Throne as we investigate the extent of this spy's intelligence." the giantess says loudly, seeing that almost no commoners remain in the central part of the marketplace.  A few poke heads around stalls and a child runs out, stops and stares for a moment, before darting back under the baker's stall.  For the moment those in the square are for the most part alone with the trio and the dying.


----------



## Zoatebix (Apr 8, 2005)

*Shi-Torob, Giant Champion of Death*

At the mention of others, Shi-Torob glances about quickly, trying to meet as many gazes as he can.  "Is anyone here versed in the healing arts?  I admit they are not my forte, but I can lend a hand if you'll let me."  He address both humans then the giantess, turning to each as he speaks. "Surely your investigation - the _Family's_ investigation? - would benefit from a spy to interrogate?  This one's time is not long.  We need to do what we can before it is moved."

_Do they have a higher authority, like my own?  I think not.  But still - I was charged to serve the Long Night and the Houses of the Eternal in *these* lands, the lands of my birth.  If anything, they'll defend my right to stay.  But it seems they're trying to avoid the law.  I don't trust them..._


----------



## Scotley (Apr 8, 2005)

*Rurrahr Litorian Unfettered*

Rurrahr, overcome by curiosity steps forward. _Something momentus is happening here, I should be on the inside._ In a powerful voice and considerable formality he speaks, "I am Rurrahr Plainsrunner and I value the safety and well being of the Diamond Throne."


----------



## Elocin (Apr 8, 2005)

*Soen Morrowsong - Faen Loresong Magister 1 (AC 12; Hp 8; Spells 3-0, 2-1st)*

Jumping down from my perch on top of the basket weavers stall I land behind him trying to attract his attention and yell out, "Boo!"  Hopefully I do not scare him too much and get another stick swung at my head so I will try and leave his vicinity as soon as I can, chuckling all the way.  I will walk over to the Giantess and announce myself, "Good afternoon dear lady, my name is Soen Morrowsong and having witnessed your prowess in combat and heard your invitation about joining you on your search for truth I would be interested to accompany you." Finally something exciting is going on as I was starting to get a little bored here with nothing to do.  Also if this has anything to do with dragons I would be most interested as they do seem to wield considerable power which could be very advantageous for me.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Apr 8, 2005)

K'trinaxes kneels down beside the Dracha's nearly twain body. He sifts though the shuddering body and lays his hand upon the source of its lifeblood before intoning a prayer (1d10+1=8) in his native tongue, fortifying the innter mettle of the Dracha's spirit; giving it the strength to hold on. The strain of the healing is telling though, as K'trinaxes doubles over in pain when he has finished.

Recovering, he wipes his hands clean on the Dracha's clothing and says "That will have to suffice until more specialized healing can be made available."

He looks around at the others, his eyes finally resting upon the giantess. "You seem untrustworthy. If this is a spy, should he not be arrested as the law demands?" He frowns. "Still, who is it that does not follow thier own agenda, even when in service to another?" He nods, apparantly satisfied. "I bear neither the Dragons nor the Diamond Throne any ill will or special love. Come what may, Zalavat will remain Zalavat... still... if this is a job offer, I am short on coin and, if legend is to be believed, Giants are liable to be far more likely to part with coin than Dragons."

(OOC: cast _Lesser Transfer Wounds_; heals 8 to the Dracha; K'trinaxes takes 4 subdual... not enough to knock him out).


----------



## Eonthar (Apr 8, 2005)

*Elrion Kyrik - Human Mage Blade*

Elrion, having sheathed his weapons, also approaches the giantess. "I, Elrion Kyrik, also value the safety and well being of the Diamond Throne. I would be honored to offer whatever assistance I may in this investigation."


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 8, 2005)

"Thank you, Sir Verrik, we would indeed prefer to interrogate a live prisoner.  Though if my suspisions are correct I believe that we may have need of all of your services. Come let's get out of this market." the giantess says.  

The two humans have managed to lift the large dragon man and begin carrying him away from the market towards one of the buildings nearby.  A passerby gawks openly, until the giantess fixes the man with a glare and he goes on his business pretending to have seen nothing.


----------



## Zoatebix (Apr 9, 2005)

*Shi-Torob, Giant Champion of Death*

Shi-Torob moves to follow the giantess and her companions.  He's careful to take note of the others following as well, and stays near the Verrik as the group leaves the market.  He speaks quietly to the wine-skinned man, "It was generous of you to use your magic to save the dragon-man.  I was expecting bandages and herbs - the mundane."  As he continues, his voice lowers further, "Thank you for your effort - death is too important to be meted out by fools."

As they walk, He drifts away again and addresses in his native tongue the two men and the woman leading the progression.  "I value the ideal of the Diamond Throne, but I have taken issue and even quarreled with its representatives before.  If you would still have me, knowing this, I would be honored to serve my Cause through protecting the Diamond Throne."

I think I'll use orange for Shi speaking in Common, brown for Giant, and green for Faen.


----------



## Eonthar (Apr 10, 2005)

*Elrion Kyrik - Human Mage Blade*

Elrion falls into line and quietly follows the others, wondering what he is getting himself into.


----------



## Elocin (Apr 11, 2005)

*Soen Morrowsong - Faen Loresong Magister 1 (AC 12; Hp 8; Spells 3-0, 2-1st)*

Following along behind the giant I will make mental notes on who else is coming and try and deduce what their role in all of this might be.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Apr 12, 2005)

Milton follows wordlessly behind the procession. He had put away his weapons, but his curiosity at the situation could not be assuaged. He didn't feel particularly eager to torture or interrogate anyone, but he wanted to know where the dragon-man came from, and why he was called a spy.

Milton did not understand everything he saw -- he was still trying to integrate himself into normal society. But he now saw that the giant woman did not like the dragon-man. Perhaps this dislike was mutual? And perhaps it was more widespread?


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 12, 2005)

The giantess replies to Shi-Torob, "The Family of the Diamond Throne welcomes you then if you would see the Diamond Throne protected."  The giantess leads you down a street off the market and turns into the first alley, keeping off the main thuroughfare.  There are very few people here and those you do pass seem to take no notice of you.  While the cleanliness of the entire city is less evident here, most of you notice that it is much nicer than the alleys of other large cities.  

You pass across another large street and the two men carrying the heavy dracha pause before crossing.  In the next alley they stop at a large wooden door.  The giantess reaches into one of her pockets and extracts a copper key.  Sliding it into the lock, you here a click as tumblers turn.  She opens the door into a simple room in the back of a two story building.  The ground floor has been built of strong stone, with wood creating the second story.

The room beyond the door is lit by the light spilling in from the alley.  Little illuminates the inside until the giantess enters and turns to light the lantern on the wall.  Inside is a simple room with one other door on the far side, no windows, and a bare wooden floor. The only other feature to the room is a large wooden table and two chairs.

The two men enter the building with the dracha and drop him unceremoniously onto the floor in the corner. The dracha grunts, still unconscious from the wound but not bleeding.  Those who followed are still standing outside in the alley as the giantess invites you all in.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 12, 2005)

*Rurrahr Litorian Unfettered*

Rurrahr enters upon being invited. He wonders at the sort of organization that uses such back alley accommodations, but curiosity soon wins over apprehension and he finds a place in the room. He looks over the others who have joined this Giantess and considers the motivations that have brought such a diverse group together. He waits for something more to happen.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Apr 12, 2005)

K'trinaxes enters and leans up against the wall. _Hmm, I'm getting hungry._ He thinks.


----------



## Eonthar (Apr 12, 2005)

*Elrion Kyrik - Human Mage Blade*

Elrion, having never been in this particular part of the city, adds it to his mental map of Navael. He enters the building, proceeds to the furthest corner from the door, and stands facing the entire room. _What a strange bunch that we are gathered here_ he quietly muses.


----------



## Zoatebix (Apr 12, 2005)

*Shi-Torob, Giant Champion of Death*

Shi-Torob crosses the room and stands facing the table a few feet further from the door than K'trinaxes.  Not aware of who else could understand his more private words with the giantess, and unsure of the impression his change in language had left, he decides that openess and honesty is far and above the best policy.  After a moment of introspection, his cheer and good manners return.  "How may I -" He glances around the room at the faces of the unsure and adventurous,  "All of us, really - be of service to you, madam and sirs?"


----------



## Elocin (Apr 12, 2005)

*Soen Morrowsong - Faen Loresong Magister 1 (AC 12; Hp 8; Spells 3-0, 2-1st)*

Will also enter the room when invited and seeing no one else claiming any of the chairs I will grab one and then sit down.  Very curious as to what is really going on as things do seem to be a little off as this does not look to be an "official" building.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Apr 13, 2005)

*Milton Redhelm, Human Warmain 1*

The armed man does a bad job of looking inconspicuous as he shuffles in behind the rest. He leans against the stone wall and doesn't say a word.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 13, 2005)

As each of you enters the somewhat cramped room, one of the humans, the one named Drey, begins searching the dracha who is stil unconscious in the corner.  Reaching into the dragon-man's pouch he pulls out a sheaf of papers bound buy a small dark leather cord.  "I think this is what you are looking for Ou-Rathlin." He hands her the bound scrolls before returning to squat next to the prisoner.

The giantess takes the papers and snaps the leather cord unfurling the scrolls on the table in front of Soen and the rest.  "Just as I thought, some kind of orders, definitely a spy." she spits un-lady like on the ground at the word before continuing, "We had received word from a friend in the city guard that a dracha had been spotted entering the city conspicuously.  We had to deal with him before he had managed to accomplish his mission, whatever that was. What we need now is to get this translated."

Elrion and Rurrahr cannot read the scrolls from where they are but they both recognize the writting as 



Spoiler



draconic


.  Even Soen has little opportunity to study them as the giantess rolls the parchment back up and says, "For the safety of the Diamond Throne, I would like to ask each of you to join me as we get these translated.  We must have to find out what this spy was upto.  I think however that before we go any further that I would like to introduce myself and get your names, I am Ou Rathlin and my companions are Tellen and Drey and we are members of the Family of the Diamond Throne.  The Family has been unofficially charged with protecting the empire from all manner of clandestin operations that would seek to de-stabalize it."  She then waits to hear an introduction from each of you.


----------



## Eonthar (Apr 13, 2005)

*Elrion Kyrik - Human Mage Blade*

Elrion takes the initiative and introduces himself first. "I am Elrion Kyrik, graduate of Selar Thorn's Mage Blade Academy in Navael. It is an honor to meet you." He removes his hat while he smiles and bows.

His introduction now complete, Elrion goes back to the corner he was standing in, replaces his hat back on his head over his light brown hair, and awaits the next introduction. His piercing grey eyes scan the room.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 13, 2005)

*Rurrahr Litorian Unfettered*

Rurrahr doesn't hesitate to speak up. He bows and speaks in a voice that is surprisingly clear and human sounding given his odd feline face. "I am Rurrahr Planesrunner, I thank you for this chance to serve the Diamond Throne." He gestures to the papers, "I believe that I can read those if you would like. I am educated in the Draconic language."


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Apr 14, 2005)

Apparantly caught off gaurd, the stocky verrik exclaims, quite out of place. "I am K'trinaxes; a humble servant of unyielding iron."


----------



## ender_wiggin (Apr 14, 2005)

*Milton Redhelm, Human Warmain 1*

He nods, and curtly says, "Milton Redhelm. Nice to meet you all."


----------



## Zoatebix (Apr 14, 2005)

*Shi-Torob, Giant Champion of Death 1*

Shi-Torob stands pensively through the first of the introductions, perhaps taking it all in, or perhaps lost in his thoughts.  His features suddenly brighten during a brief interval of silence, and he takes the opportunity to address everyone who's spoken so far.  

"Ou Rathlin, Tellen, Drey... Elrion, Rurrahr, K'trinaxes, Milton.  It's good to have names to go with the faces, figures, and actions I've seen today.  I am Shi-Torob, scion of those who fought besides Mi-Theron and helped liberate the city that bears his name, and also of those who settled there.  Like K'trinaxes I too am a servent to something larger, though my charge and cause is... perhaps more unyielding than iron."


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Apr 14, 2005)

Shi-Torob said:
			
		

> "Like K'trinaxes I too am a servent to something larger, though my charge and cause is... perhaps more unyielding than iron."[/color]



K'trinaxes scowls at this but says nothing.


----------



## Elocin (Apr 14, 2005)

*Soen Morrowsong - Faen Loresong Magister 1 (AC 12; Hp 8; Spells 3-0, 2-1st)*

Thinking about the travels I need to do and some of the information I have received already on the Magister Council, Soen looks lost in thought.

I finally come back to the present as I feel several eyes staring at me.  "I'm sorry, what?  Did one of you ask me a question?  Oh right, my apologies my name is Soen Morrowsong and I dabble in the arcane arts.  I have been wandering the lands looking for information concerning the Magister's Council but this Dracha intrigues me and I would like to know more about the situation."


----------



## Zoatebix (Apr 14, 2005)

*Shi-Torob, Giant Champion of Death 1*



			
				Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> "Like K'trinaxes I too am a servent to something larger, though my charge and cause is... perhaps more unyielding than iron."  K'trinaxes scowls at this but says nothing.



Shi-Torob catches the Verrik's expression and says softly, "Trust me: it's far from a good thing."

Shi then turns his attention to the Faen.  With a smile and a nod, he says, "A true pleasure, brother Soen!"  With that, he unshoulders his backpack and looks at the members of the Family expectantly.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 15, 2005)

*The Orders*

Ou-Rathlin nods to each of you in turn as you introduce yourselves.  When Rurrahr mentions that he can help with translating the text, she lays the pages back down and invites you to have a look.

Both Elrion and Rurrahr can tell that the script is written in a style that neither of you knows, but the text is still legible with some effort.  Each of the characters is written in a very stylized many with great flowing accentuations.

The documents read as orders and are as follows:
Rurrahr: [sblock]K’dare,

You are to go to the Field of the Sun, dig up the entrance to the Test of Time, and recover the _crystal of foreboding_. 

There is an open patch of ground about 3 miles north and west of Navael. This location, according to ancient draconic lore, was once known as the Field of the Sun. From here, one can make out a shimmer on the horizon: the Crystal Fields, where the _crystals of foreboding_ were created.

The entrance to the site you seek, called the Test of Time, has probably long since been buried. To find it, you must travel to the southern end of a ravine that runs northeast and southwest, located on the northern end of the field. There you must dig in a certain spot 730 paces directly west of the site where the distant visual effect of the Crystal Fields first becomes visible. The Test of Time was a draconic temple structure built in conjunction with a dragonstone.

Return the crystals to me as soon as possible.

~Taurinathryxes[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 15, 2005)

*Rurrahr Litorian Unfettered*

Rurrahr gazes at the paper for a moment and then offers a rough translation. "That is what it reads, but I don't profess to understand the importance of it. It seems he is indeed some sort of agent on a mission to recover something very old. If you have paper I can write the translation in Giant script."


----------



## Zoatebix (Apr 15, 2005)

"I have chalk, if that will show on floor or some other surface."


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 15, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Rurrahr gazes at the paper for a moment and then offers a rough translation. "That is what it reads, but I don't profess to understand the importance of it. It seems he is indeed some sort of agent on a mission to recover something very old. If you have paper I can write the translation in Giant script."




Ou Rathlin replies, "I have paper here.  See he is a spy after these _crystals of foreboding_ a dire weapon indeed.  For the safety of the Diamond Throne we must recover these crystals before the dragons can send another spy.  Will you join me in the search?" She then turns to each of you in turn, looking you in the eye.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Apr 16, 2005)

Without missing a beat K'trinaxes says, "What's in it for us? ...well ...me?"


----------



## Scotley (Apr 16, 2005)

*Rurrahr Litorian Unfettered*

Rurrahr grins slightly, pleased that someone else asked the indelicate question that had sprung to mind.


----------



## Zoatebix (Apr 16, 2005)

*Shi-Torob, Giant Champion of Death 1*

"He has a point - unfortunately 'heroism' is a profession I can't afford if I want to eat a few months down the line.  'Adventuring' on the other hand... is dangerous buisiness.  We'll need a living wage and hazard pay, or a mission with the prospects of us earning both."


----------



## ender_wiggin (Apr 16, 2005)

"I will," says Milton. "If you are willing to sign on a simple mercenary, that is."

_Could it be just a coincidence? That the first day spent in this new city brought him such adventure? Milton doubted it. Whatever this was, it was fate. And perhaps by following this road, it would lead him to his past. If not, money was acceptable as well._


----------



## Eonthar (Apr 18, 2005)

Elrion stands quietly in the corner, waiting to hear the answer of the reward for helping out.


----------



## Elocin (Apr 18, 2005)

*Soen Morrowsong - Faen Loresong Magister 1 (AC 12; Hp 8; Spells 3-0, 2-1st)*

Turning to the giantess, "I would be more than happy to join you on this most important quest.  I am not sure what this item might be but if the dragons want it so badly then I know we don't want them to have it.  I like things the way they are now and I would not want certain things to change, such as my freedom.  It seems that we all might be companions and form the look of everyone we should not have any difficulty in retrieving this item.  As a few of them mentioned I would also like to discuss the form of compensation for taking on such a task."

So we have just been handed a map to an ancient dragon temple that seems to have been untouched for centuries.  Hell I would pay them for the opportunity to get amongst those ruins as I am sure the wealth of knowledge, let alone ancient magic, would more than make it worth my while.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 18, 2005)

*Rianneth*

Just as Ou-Rathlin is about the answer, the door behind her to the rest of the building opens and a gaunt woman in her eighties who still stands straight and tall with the help of a thin wooden cane. Her grey hair is short, her blue eyes piercing. She wears very simple clothing.

"Ou-Rathlin, we have been listening to your conversation from the other room, please give us your report." says the old woman as she enters.

"Yes Rianneth, we ambushed the spy in the central market, removing the threat quickly.  These gentlemen were attempting to help us capture the spy and have agreed to aid the Family of the Diamond Throne.  They have decyphered the dragon-spy's orders for us and they speak of a powerful weapon." replies the giantess.

"Let me see these orders you speak of." the old woman says as she moves towards the table.  She reads quickly over the parchment unfurled on the table.  "Indeed it would seem that the dragons once again threaten the very existence of our way of life. turning to the group, "Greetings, I am Rianneth Minaud. You assistance is greatly appreciated, we cannot allow the dragons access to this weapon.  The safety and freedom of all who dwell in the Lands of the Diamond Throne is at stake.  In regards to your desire for compensation, while we prefer to work with those who have the throne's best interests in mind, this situation demands a more immediate responce.  Therefore we can offer you the treasures dug up from this Test of Time, provided you give us a chance to look over any other items that might be weapons of war first.  In addition we can offer to pay you men-at-arms rates to cover minor expences, 50gp each/week."


----------



## Elocin (Apr 18, 2005)

*Soen Morrowsong*

(ooc: forgot to add this to my last post.  I would like to search my vast memory (umm, well I think it is vast anyway) on any knowledge I might have hard about this weapon.)

Know Arcana=16, Know History=24


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 18, 2005)

_[ooc: nope nothing comes to mind.  ps. the place hasnt been opened for something like 2000 years.]_


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Apr 18, 2005)

K'trinaxes grins and rubs his hands together while licking his lips in aticipation. _Fifty gold piecies a week? What kind of rich patrons have I latched onto this time?_ 

"Well, like they say, _'the lamprey doesn't let go while there's marrow on the bone_."  He looks around. "What? I'm just trying to say that yes, I'm in. Your compensation package is adequate."


----------



## Elocin (Apr 18, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> _[ooc: nope nothing comes to mind.  ps. the place hasnt been opened for something like 2000 years.]_




(ooc: right got it so what the dc is say 80 or so?)

Ok, they ar willing to pay me 50 gp a week and I will be able to keep the spoils that I might find in this temple, to a point.  Imagine the power I could come back with to help re-establishing the Magister's Council.  With the wealth I might find I could _lead_ the council.  Imagine the power I woudl have at my finger tips then.

"This offer pleases me and I readily accept your generous offer."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 18, 2005)

*Rurrahr Litorian Unfettered*

Rurrahr speaks up next. "I would be honored to serve the diamond throne in this matter."


----------



## ender_wiggin (Apr 18, 2005)

Milton nods, his heart almost jumping to the amount of money offered. "Thank you; the gold will be greatly appreciated. Will I need to sign anything?"


----------



## Zoatebix (Apr 18, 2005)

*Shi-Torob, Giant Champion of Death 1*

Shi-Torob's face brightens and then falls into an expression of almost shock.  "That's much more than I could have hoped for.  Thank you.  Anyways, since the dragons won't hesitate to send another agent once they don't hear from or divine what happened to this one.  We should get moving -" he stops, slightly embarassed.  He takes a step back, looking slightly downward, his right hand scratching the back of his youthful head and neck. "...once we all agree, that is."




			
				Elocin said:
			
		

> (ooc: right got it so what the dc is say 80 or so?)



My guess is 30... that makes it totally out of reach for 1st level characters (with a max of +5 from INT and 4 ranks) without a knowledge skill boosting feat or 3 (or some other class ability), since it's really quite specialized knowledge.  Now if we had the funds to hire even a low-level sage or akashic...


----------



## Eonthar (Apr 19, 2005)

*Elrion Kyrik - Human Mage Blade*

Elrion, glad that the negotiations, such as they were, are over, states "I would be honored to help the Family of the Diamond Throne to retrieve the weapon in the Test of Time."


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 19, 2005)

*Done Deal*

"It would seem that everything is in agreement.  The Family of the Diamond Throne thanks you in advance, the people will sleep soundly with the hard work and dedication of adventurers like you.  Ou Rathlin I want you to accompany these adventurers.  You should depart tomorrow." says Rianneth.  

"Yes, Rianneth, thank you." replies the giantess.  Unless anyone else has questions for her, the old woman departs through the door she came in.  You glimpse a larger room, in much better condition than this one.  

"What should we do with 'im?" asks Drey, pointing to the dracha.

"He will need to be questioned further.  You and Tellen stay here and question him when he wakes.  Take care not to kill him, as I may have more questions for him once we recover the _crystals_.  Now gentlemen, if you are ammenable then I would suggest you try to enjoy the remainder of the festival.  Tomorrow we set out, please meet me around front of this building in the morning." says Ou Rathlin turning to each of you to see if you have any further questions.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Apr 20, 2005)

*Milton Redhelm, Human Warmain 1*

Milton nods and makes as if to leave. "I will be back tomorrow then, if there is nothing more you wish to address."


What time of day is it? Should we just fastforward to tomorrow morning?


----------



## Eonthar (Apr 20, 2005)

*Elrion Kyrik - Human Mage Blade*

Elrion, will nod, wish everyone a good day, and exit.

He will then go and enjoy the rest of the day. Returning to the Academy, he will tell his mentor and friends that he is leaving on a quest. He will sleep, gather his stuff, and be back at the appointed place about fifteen minutes after dawn.


----------



## Zoatebix (Apr 20, 2005)

*Shi-Torob, Giant Champion of Death 1*

Torob smiles, bows his head, and makes toward the exit, asking of those around him, "Would anyone care for a meal and conversation?  I'll treat."  Alone or with others from the group, Torob will make his way back to the market, enjoy a variety of fresh fruits and vegetables (or share them with a new companion), return to the high temple, sleep, and be ready to depart in the morning.

Should we keep conversations that happen out of the main line of action, if any,  in another thread?


----------



## Scotley (Apr 20, 2005)

*Rurrahr Litorian Unfettered*

Rurrahr, always interested in new foods eagerly accepts Torob's offer. "I would be honored to dine with you and have a chance to get to know my new coworkers in service of the Diamond Throne."  He turns back to Rianneth and Ou Rathlin. "You post no signs and bare no ensignia, are we to assume our new positions are secret?"


----------



## Elocin (Apr 20, 2005)

*Soen Morrowsong*



			
				Zoatebix said:
			
		

> Torob smiles, bows his head, and makes toward the exit, asking of those around him, "Would anyone care for a meal and conversation?  I'll treat."  Alone or with others from the group, Torob will make his way back to the market, enjoy a variety of fresh fruits and vegetables (or share them with a new companion), return to the high temple, sleep, and be ready to depart in the morning.




Turning and responding with a mischievous look in my eye, "Why thank you Torob I think that is a grand idea as we are about to set off on what is probably a quest that will kill us all in unimaginable ways, I would like to know more about the ones I am going to die next to."


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Apr 20, 2005)

"Yes. Sure. So long as you pay." K'trinaxes grins and follows the others to the market.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Apr 20, 2005)

*Milton Redhelm, Human Warmain 1*

"Kill us?" says Milton, flexing his biceps. "I think not. Although I'm not opposed with talking tonight."


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 20, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Rurrahr... turns back to Rianneth and Ou Rathlin. "You post no signs and bare no ensignia, are we to assume our new positions are secret?"




"Indeed while the Family of the Diamond Throne has a public face, our work in counter espionage is not something publicly acknowledged.  Your work will not be generally known and we would like to keep your involvement secret." replies Ou Rathlin.

Outside things in Navael seem to have returned to normal, or atleast as normal as the middle of a Remembrance festival can be.  Many have returned to the market, though people are giving the blood stain a wide berth. Most people seem to ignore you as you make your way around food stalls looking for a tavern or something.  It is still early in the day so there is time to get to know one another before you have to meet the next day.

_[occ: enjoy the festival, I will move things along tomorrow]_


----------



## Eonthar (Apr 20, 2005)

*Elrion Kyrik - Human Mage Blade*

Seeing as he is not allowed to tell anybody of his new mission, will go with the rest of the group - to find out who he will be risking his life with.

He will simply tell his mentor that he must leave for an adventure and that he will be back - if he can.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 20, 2005)

*Rurrahr Litorian Unfettered*

Despite his size and strange feline appearance, Rurrahr proves and affable and amusing companion. He tells a few stories of his life on the plains and more recent work as a guard or courier. He usually adds a humorous angle to the tales. He seems to enjoy the market and samples food at several stalls delighting in each new taste. If anything he seems to find the ones he doesn't like more amusing than the ones he does. He asks the others about their own lives in a casual way using open ended questions that don't require too personal an answer if anyone is reluctant. Even though he seems a distracted tourist the more observant among you notice that his eyes miss little and his ears twitch a bit at any strange sound in his environment. Rurrahr is a hunter and warrior, both quick and strong armed with an array of weapons you suspect he can use with skill.


----------



## Eonthar (Apr 21, 2005)

*Elrion Kyrik - Human Mage Blade*

Elrion is a likeable young human man. He likes to tell jokes and stories, although his repertoire is very limited - most of them having to do with his life in the Academy, or stories that fellow students told him. Having never left Navael in his life, he listens intently to any stories about other places - imagining what the journey will be starting in the morning will be like.

Elrion makes sure to enjoy himself and learn as much about the others as possible.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Apr 21, 2005)

"I'm not from here," Milton tells the others. In truth, however, he had no idea where he was from. In all regards he very well could have been born where he was standing. But he had to have _some_ plausible explanation for why he had no working knowledge of the politics of the land.

Having no connections and no obligations, Milton finds it easy to allow himself the freedom of joining this crew. Secret or not, it had the promise of pay, and he couldn't very well ask for more.


----------



## Zoatebix (Apr 21, 2005)

Shi-Torob is initially shocked at the response, and then visibly excited.  "I was only expecting one or maybe two to take me up on my offer - this is great!"

Despite the presence of another local in the group, Shi takes charge picking out his favorite local produce to share with the others.  He picks up a rack of goat and some poultry after a few surreptitious glances at Rurrahr.  He insists on eating in a public park before heading to a tavern to talk.  There, he takes a winter blanket from his pack and lays it on the ground as a place to sit and serve food.  The divides the fare into five portions and takes one of the portions to the side of the blanket.  He further divides that portion in two equal parts.  Near the edge of the blanket where the two half servings are, he builds a small fire of twigs and places five gold coins under the tent of wood.

"Would anyone care to partake in the Ritual of Shared Repast, to celebrate our new partnership and our shared quest?"

Ooh ooh!  I figure with festival-time markups, it'll be about 4sp a person for just one meal (5sp is usually worth 1 day of good meals).  I pick up enough food for 5 meals.
I'm doing this ritual:
"You share a meal with an ally or friend and in doins so turn a small amount of food into enough to feed you both.
Components: Food and drink for one meal, sacrificial coins or goods worth 5gp
Actions (1 minute): Split the food and drink into two equal sahres.  Take the sacrificial offerings and burn them in the fire used to cook the meal or to provide light and warmth during the meal.
Effects: If you have a one-day supply of nonmagical food and drink, this ritual produces enough to last two people for one day.  You can use this ritual only once per day, and you cannot use it multiple time to transform one day's worth of food into an eight-day supply.  You cannot store the food for later use.  You and the person who took part in the ritual must eat it during the course of the day."

The components and the effects line don't seem to match up.  One says "one meal" and the other says "a one-day supply".  I think the intent is to make one meal's worth of food be enoughto nourish two people for a day.  Sound good?

All told, I'm down to 10Ggp, 7sp more or less, depending on GM ruling.


----------



## Elocin (Apr 21, 2005)

*Soen Morrowsong*

Soen happily joins Shi-Torob in the ritual all the while regaling the group with stories of his past adventures in search of long lost magical treasures and any information on the Magister Council.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 21, 2005)

*Rurrahr Litorian Unfettered*

Rurrahr gladly partakes of the ritual of Shared Repast, but insists on supplying the 5 gold since Shi-Torob so generously supplied the food.


----------



## Zoatebix (Apr 21, 2005)

"The ritual certainly doesn't save any money - even at festival prices - but it does make the occasion seem special.  It is useful for travel, though: you don't have to carry as much food.  I've never performed the ritual for three before - I'm not sure it will work, but I will try."  Shi-Torob motions for the litorian and the faen to come near, starts the fire, says a few soft words, and serves Soen and Rurrahr their meager yet (_hopefully_) filling portions.

Torob enjoys the meal for a few minutes in silence before finally opening up personally like some of his companions.  "With the likes of Havinar Balacos running around, people like me can get a poor public image.  Like him I champion Death, but I am no mass-murderer."


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 22, 2005)

Shi-Torob is able to prepare an excellent meal from the limited, but delicious food that he chose from the market.  Relocating to the much quiter environs of the city park you are able to find a spot away from the crowds.  There are still quite a few people around in the park but it is a much more relaxed atmosphere.  A few children run around chasing a small dog as it darts beneath a bush.  

The food may have only been enough to fill his stomach, but with the ritual that Shi-Torob preforms, everyone has plenty to eat.  In fact by the end no one feels like eating any more food that day. [ooc: I'll go with 1 meal = 2 days food]

After the meal, there is still plenty of daylight for you to take in some more of the festivities, be they austere plays in remembrance of fallen heroes, to more daring do by faen acrobatics.  Everything in Navael seems to have already returned to normal despite the occurance in the market that morning.

When everyone has had enough for the day you all retire to an inn for the evening, where a peaceful sleep awaits.  With anticipation you rise in the morning ready to begin your quest.  The two locals lead you round to the Family of the Diamond Throne's front entrance, where you find the building to have a much more presentable face.  It is still a simple 3 story building, but a large crest of the empire hangs above the door.

There outside the building stands Ou Rathlin waiting for everyone. "Good morning everyone, are you ready for a hike.  It should take us only a little while to reach the location that dragon-man's orders refered too as its about 3 miles out of town."


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Apr 22, 2005)

K'trinaxes stretches and nods at the Giantess. "Ready." He grins good naturedly at the rest of the group, but something seems off about his smile. The sincerity is there, the appropriate muscles are moved, the teeth are clean, but it just rubs you the wrong way.

OOC: Sorry I haven't been posting a lot recently. Real Life has been time consuming and tiring lately.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 22, 2005)

*Rurrahr Litorian Unfettered*

Rurrahr arrives and greets his companions warmly. His mane is carefully brushed and he wears a pack on his back, ready to travel. To Ou Rathlin he says, "Three miles is hardly a hike for a child of the plains--merely a pleasant morning stroll."  He grins. "Should we get some digging tools in case the entrance is buried?"


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Apr 22, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> He grins. "Should we get some digging tools in case the entrance is buried?"



K'trinaxes frowns. "Why expend the funds if it's not necessary? Three miles is hardly any distance at all... especially for a horse or radont. Why don't we reconnoiter the dig site first? If tools are needed we can leave a guard and return to purchase some?"


----------



## Eonthar (Apr 22, 2005)

*Elrion Kyrik - Human Mage Blade*

_Three miles - I don't think I've ever been three miles from Navael. My village is only a mile away - and I remember that being a long and painful trip when I made it 8 years ago._ "Ready", he says somewhat hesitantly.

Elrion is dressed in brown leather breeches and a white shirt covered by a supple brown studded-leather jack. He wears sturdy walking boots, a wide-brimmed hat and a forest green cloak. Strapped to his sides are two perfectly maintained weapons, a longsword and a short sword. On his back is a lightly loaded backpack, shortbow and quiver of arrows.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Apr 22, 2005)

"My sword arm is always ready," says Milton. "For a six-mile jog, if nothing else. I say we take a few tools, but there's no use trying to prepare for everything."


----------



## Zoatebix (Apr 22, 2005)

*Shi-Torob, Giant Champion of Death 1*

"If we desperately need to dig and not waste the time to return to Navael, the broad head of my swordaxe could serve as a poor but passable digging tool, I'm sure.  Other than that - our strides are long, our backs strong, and the day's young.  I don't think I could be more ready."


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 22, 2005)

As you stand debating whether to make the walk immediately or not, Tellen comes out of the front door of the Family of the Diamond Throne's building.  He is carrying several heavy supplies for digging, "These what you wanted Ou Rathlin?"

"Yes these will do, thank you." she replies before turning to the group, "We had the papers taken from that spy translated again yesterday and they indicated that digging would be required.  I took the liberty of requesting that supplies be ready for our journey today."  The pile of supplies that Tellen brought out includes several heavy picks and after a few trips is enough digging supplies for everyone in the group.

"I can have a mule and cart brought around for you as well, Ou Rathlin, if you have need of it." says the human as he brings out the last of it.

"Yes I think that would be a good idea, please do." the giantess replies.

[ooc: you will need digging tools, so to save you the trouble I have provided   will post the journey Monday]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 23, 2005)

*Rurrahr Litorian Unfettered*

Rurrahr grins smugly, but says nothing when the digging tools arrive.


----------



## Elocin (Apr 23, 2005)

*Soen Morrowsong*

_Hike, why is there always a hike involved with adventures.  If I had known there was going to be so much physical activity to these "adventures" I would never have left school.  If it wasn't my constant, sometimes reckless (chuckling to himself) drive to obtain power I would just go home and be done with it all.  Soon, I will never have to walk again if I don’t want to, very very soon._

"Hmm, what, oh right, yes I am ready for our little hike, I think.  Hmm, guess we have no choice now do we - sigh.  Well let’s get a moving and be done with it."  You can see Soen’s shoulders sag just a little bit as he starts on his way, trying to stay within the middle of the group at all times.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 26, 2005)

*The Field of the Sun*

Accompanied by Ou Rathlin you travel out of Navael to an open patch of ground about 3 miles north and west. This location, according to the dracha's orders, was once known as the Field of the Sun. From here, one can make out a shimmer on the horizon: the Crystal Fields.

The dracha's orders state that the entrance to the site, called the Test of Time, has probably long since been buried. To find it, you must travel to the southern end of a ravine that runs northeast and southwest, located on the northern end of the field. There you must dig in a certain spot 730 paces directly west of the site where the distant visual effect of the Crystal Fields first becomes visible. 

It takes another hour on this sunny day to find the exact location according to the sheaf of paper that Ou Rathlin holds.  There is little to mark the spot unless you knew exactly where to look.  It is a green hillock of grass over looking the spectacular view below.

Digging out the entrance involves a great deal of work as is evidenced within the first few minutes of digging. Fortunately, by the end of the first day, you find worked stone with draconic images.

During the early afternoon on the second day, Soen spots a large bird circling slowly high above the group.  As he watches the things starts getting larger and larger approaching rapidly.  You can see now that it has the forequarters of a large eagle and the hindquarters of a horse.

[ooc: the hippogriff is diving straight at the group, only Soen spotted it and may act in the suprise round.  He has the initiative.]


----------



## Eonthar (Apr 26, 2005)

*Elrion Kyrik - Human Mage Blade*

On his turn, if the hippogriff is not in melee range, he will draw and shoot his short bow, otherwise he will draw his swords and attack.

OOC: Initiative: 18+3 = 21

Attack: Short Bow: 10 + 3 = 13      Dmg: 2 
           Long Sword: 10 + 5 = 15    Dmg: 7 + 5 = 12
           Short Sword: 17 + 4 = 21   Dmg: 3 + 2 = 5


----------



## Zoatebix (Apr 26, 2005)

*Shi-Torob, Giant Champion of Death 1*

Depending on the range of the hippogriff, Shi-Torob will either move and draw a javelin or his Swordaxe, and attack while yelling loudly and calmly.  Injuring, killing, or frightening the creature away are all acceptable outcomes.

Here's the rolls: Initiative (1d20=18); Javelin to-hit (1d20+1=12); damage(1d6+4=9); Swordaxe to hit (1d20+4=8); damage (1d8+4=5)  Jeeze!  Let's hope that bird is airborne or more than 40ft away from me...


----------



## Scotley (Apr 26, 2005)

*Rurrahr Litorian Unfettered*

A low growl comes from Rurrahr as he drops his tools and takes up his shield and a javelin. He moves with grace, as he readies himself for the attack. 

OOC: Init. (1d20+4=14) Flat footed AC: 13.


----------



## Elocin (Apr 26, 2005)

*Soen Morrowsong - Faen Loresong Magister 1 (AC 12; Hp 8; Spells 3-0, 2-1st)*

Shouting out a warning to my fellow companions I begin to cast a spell but wait to finish it until this creature gets within range.

(OOC: Holding my action until the creature gets within 30' then will finish my casting of  Mudball AC=11 Mudball Damage=9 no save and blinded for 1 round. Init=20)


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Apr 26, 2005)

K'trinaxes spins (1d20+1=18) at Soen's warning and draws is crossbow. Sighting along it's length he fires (1d20+1=17) at the decending hippogriff.


OOC: If the bolt hits, then he does damage (1d8=6)


----------



## ender_wiggin (Apr 26, 2005)

*Milton Redhelm, Human Warmain 1*

Upon hearing Soen's warning, the warmain dives to the ground, brandishing his glaive in a simultaneous fluid motion.

If he can time it right, he will jump at the beast when it dives to the ground and run his glaive along its side.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Combat Begins*

[Surprise Round]

Soen is times his mudball right, but unfortunately misses.

The hippogriff flies straight at Soen picking him out as the smallest prey.  But it too is unable to find it's mark [Atk 11, miss].

[Round 1]

Elrion is close enough to Soen to charge the hippogriff.  His longsword flies out of its sheath as he moves.  His strike is quick clean and successful. [Atk 15, hits, dmg 12]

Once again Soen has an opportunity to attack if he chooses.

~~INIT PAUSED~~

Shi-Torob
K'Trinaxes
Rurrahr
--Hippogriff
Milton


----------



## Elocin (Apr 27, 2005)

*Soen Morrowsong - Faen Loresong Magister 1 (AC 12; Hp 8; Spells 3-0, 2-1st)*

Grumbling -  _Why do I always look like lunch to these flying creatures, that just gets so annoying sometimes.  If I wasn't so flustered with this thing breathing down my neck I would not have missed with my first shot.  So let’s take a step back and try this again, shall we_.

After taking a 5' step back magical energy again coalesces around Soen as again he lets a Mudball fly.

Mudball=12, Damage 1d8+1=9 - Blinded for 1 round if hits.

(ooc: Out of 1st level spells after this one.  And dang it!!!  Ok roll max damage twice in a row and I will probably miss again, damn my luck.)


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 27, 2005)

[Round 1 con't]

Soen steps away from the creature's beak, trying to get a moment to launch another mudball.  Unfortunately in the heat of combat he is unable to find his mark.  [ooc: as its not a touch attack, it unfortunately misses.  Remember though that you can use 3 0th level slots to cast a 1st level spell.]

Shi-Torob is able to get close enough to the creature to bring his swordaxe into play, but is unable to connect.

K'Trinaxes can't get a clear shot at the hippogriff because his rather large friend is in the way, his shot misses.

Rurrahr's javelin flies way off the mark. [Atk 4, miss]

The hippogriff turns on Elrion trying to bite back at the one who bite it so hard.  Once again it's attacks fail to find purchase.  Seeing the futility of remaining where it is, the creature takes to wing again, opening itself up to an attack from both Elrion and Shi-Torob.  

Elrion's blade once again finds its mark as the creature attempts to flee into the air. As the creature thrashes to get past, his sword digs deeper inflicting a mortal wound. [hit 24, confirm 25, dmg 26, dying hippogriff]

Milton and Ou Rathlin stand around watching the thing crash to the ground nearby.

[ooc:Wow I really gotta start fudging these rolls if any of the enemies are going to last more than 1 round.]


----------



## Zoatebix (Apr 27, 2005)

"We should bury or burn the corpse quickly to get the scent of blood and death off the wind as soon as possible."  Shi-Torob pauses as an amused grin spreads across his face.  He nearly laughs as he muses: "Hmmm.  I wonder..."

Do I know whether Hippogriffs are good eating or at least edible?  If they are, he's definately suggesting it, even though he won't have much...Knowledge (Dangerous Beasts) (1d20+3=19)

[ooc:Should we just describe actions and have you do all combat rolls in the future, then?]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 27, 2005)

*Rurrahr Litorian Unfettered*

Rurrahr turns to Elrion and claps him on the back a toothy grin on his face. "Damn fine sword work sir. It is an honor to fight along side you." He looks to the sky for any more foes, perhaps a slight look of disappointment on his face. He shrugs and goes to find his javelin. He looks over his shoulder at the fallen beast. "I might be able to get a decent roast off it if anyone favors fresh meat tonight?"  

OOC: Profession Hunter check +3 to see if any decent meat can be salvaged.


----------



## Eonthar (Apr 27, 2005)

*Elrion Kyrik - Human Mage Blade*

"Thank-you for your kind words, my friend. Would you believe that this is the first time I have ever actually swung my swords in a real combat?" Elrion asks, looking a little sheepish. Slowly, as the realization of what he just did hits him, a big wide grin spreads across his face.

"Do you really think these things are edible?"


----------



## Zoatebix (Apr 27, 2005)

Upon hearing Rurrahr and Elrion's remarks, Shi-Torib lets a sonorous guffaw escape his lips.  As silly as it sounds, Rurrahr, you've read my mind!  You're right about Elrion as well - would that I kept my head about me as well as he did this combat.  I'll have the wisdom that comes with age and the Shu-Rin someday, though."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 27, 2005)

*Rurrahr*

A Elrion's words Rurrahr's grin widens. "Do not be modest my friend, you are the hero today. Shi-Torob and I will prove ourselves next time. Anyway, with a little care I think we can make a fine meal of your kill. No sense letting good meat waste."

OOC: Rurrahr will take his time--taking 10 or even 20 to make sure he gets some good cuts of meat for his companions. He will also make a small 'trophy' of sorts for Elrion from some feathers, claws and hair from the tail to be presented later in front of all as they enjoy the meat.


----------



## Elocin (Apr 27, 2005)

*Soen*

_Hmmm, well this is just no good.  Some Magister I turned out to be when I can't even hit something right in front of me.  I know in my travels I have slacked some in my studying of magic but I did not know to what extent I have slacked off.  I will have to pray to Amaethon, goddess of luck, to hoepfulyl change things around.  Hmmm, maybe a send a prayer off to Anu, god of Magic wouldn;t hurt either._


----------



## ender_wiggin (Apr 28, 2005)

*Milton Redhelm, Human Warmain 1*

Milton smiles at the thought of eating. He was always hungry, and the thought of trying something new was invigorating.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Apr 28, 2005)

K'trinaxes nods to Elrion, saying nothing, but looking at him expectantly.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 28, 2005)

*The Hole*

Rurrarh and Shi-Torob are able to get a few choice cuts of meat from the hippogriff.  It would appear that the creature was quite young so the steaks are not too tough, though they still taste vaguely like horse.  The encounter and meal provide a nice break from the constant back breaking labour of digging a big hole. 

Late in the day on the third day of digging, you find another few stones with draconic markings on them just before your hole breaks through to an opening.  The lingering light from the failling day provides some illumination and you can see that the opening opens into a large chamber.

As you all stare down the hole newly opened, Shi-Torob hears faint digging sounds just as a creature bursts forth from the dirt. Its razor sharp claws lash out towards Rurrarh as it almost flies out of the ground beneath you, but it fails to connect. The thing stands just short of 6 feet tall, even hunched over as it always is, but despite that, its arms scrape along the ground. Rocky nodules cover its hairless flesh, and its broad head sports pointed ears and a thick brow under which two tiny eyes stare out without mercy or remorse. It attacks, hoping for a meal, but it fights to the death.

[Surprise Round]

It attacks Rurrahr but misses. 

Shi-Torob can act during the surprise round.  Please state intentions for both the surprise round (Shi-Torob) and round 1 (everyone).

Everyone can keep rolling, I will roll anything that has not been rolled for expediencies sake.


----------



## Elocin (Apr 28, 2005)

*Soen Morrowsong - Faen Loresong Magister 1 (AC 12; Hp 8; Spells 3-0, 2-1st)*

_What manner of creature is this?  I have not seen its like before.  Well lets see if my prayers have been answered as I once agian begin to cast a spell.  Well if my magic fails me again at least I have companions around to protect me._

Mudball to hit=12 Damage=6 - Again blinded for one round if I hit.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 28, 2005)

*Rurrahr Litorian Unfettered*

Rurrahr, angered at being surprised roars a wordless battle cry of his people and tries to bite the creature. Realizing that weapons will be more expedient he takes up his battle claw and shield. 

OOC: Round one bite attack +4 melee 1d6+3, x2, bite

+5 1d8+3, 19-20x2, Greater Battle claw--for round two

AC will be 20 once the shield is ready. 18 during round one assuming the creature has init.


----------



## Zoatebix (Apr 28, 2005)

*Shi-Torob, Giant Champion of Death 1*

Caught with his shield strapped to his back and his sword at his side, Shi-Torob thinks briefly about throwing caution to the wind and knocking the beast prone, but he remembers the Soen's tactic from the previous battle.  Instead he readies his tools of war, circles, and strikes the creature with his swordaxe when the opportunity presents itself.

Initiative, swordaxe attack; damage (1d20=16, 1d20+4=11, 1d8+4=5)
Surprise Round: Ready Shield as a move-action
First Round: I use my high speed to try and circle the beast (back off 5-feet, maneuver for up to 30 ft, then enter its threatened area again) and get into flanking position.  Note that since I'm attacking as well as moving the space I start in is threatened and I could provoke an AoO.  My AC is 14 (I need better armor...).  Let's hope the hole doesn't get in my way too badly, either...  I draw my swordaxe as I move and strike once I'm in position.  Hopefully a flanking bonus will make up for my bad roll...


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Apr 28, 2005)

*K'trinaxes, AC: 17 [19*] (flat: 16, touch: 11)  *fighting defensivly*

K'trinaxes blinks once (1d20+1=5) and then holds out his hand and a dull, black-gray longsword appears in it. He holds his shield aloft and weaves his sword defensively.

OOC: Defensive Fighting.


----------



## Eonthar (Apr 29, 2005)

Elrion (AC 16, 13 flat-footed)

Elrion startled by the beast takes a moment to collect himself. Then, remembering his success against the hippogriff decides to take matters into his own hands and draws his swords.

OOC: Depending upon how far Elrion is from the creature will influence his action.

Initiative: d20+3 = 6

Round 1:
If he is within 10' of the creature, he will draw both swords, and fight defensively (AC 18) for the first round trying to gauge his opponent, taking a 5' step so that he is next to it (flanking with someone else if possible). To Hit: d20+5-4=7 Damage: d8+5=6
If he is more than 10' away, Elrion will draw his swords, cast a heightened Bash (+5 to hit and damage on next attack roll), and move in so that he is next to the creature. 

Round 2:
On round 2, he will use the "Battle Focus" combat ritual, and perform a full attack (+1 to all attacks due to the combat ritual).

Longsword attack: d20+5+1 = 20 (25 if he cast Bash) (+2 if flanking)
               damage: d8+5 = 12   (17 if he cast Bash)
Shortsword attack: d20+4+1 = 15  (+2 if flanking)
               damage: d6+2 = 6


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 29, 2005)

[Surprise Round, Con't]

Shi-Torob readies his shield.

[Round One]

Rurrarh tries to bite back at the creature that appeared before him savagely, but the shifting dirt of the hole makes footing difficult and his jaw closes around thin air.

The creature, that Shi-Torob recognizes as a Balthrok, an underground mole like creature that is very aggressive, scratches at Rurrarh with both of it's claws.  One connects rending fur and flesh. [hits 21, dmg 7]

Ou Rathlin, who had been resting after a long stretch of digging, draws her greatsword at the commotion and moves over to the hole.

Shi-Torob maneuvers in behind the balthrok though footing is difficult within the earthen hole.  Despite better positioning he is unable to connect with his swordaxe.

Milton moves to the hole as well, ready to leap into action next round.

Soen just isnt having any luck this trip, his mudball flies wide and misses Shi-Torob just as the giant moves in.

Elrion draws his sword, casts _bash_ and moves into the hole ready to strike at the first opening.

Ktrinaxes moves to the hole, summoning his sword and stands defensively on the edge.

[sblock]
dmg recap:
Rurrarh - 3/10

Everyone can keep rolling their own rolls if they have time. I'll roll if necessary only.
[/sblock]


----------



## Elocin (Apr 29, 2005)

*Soen Morrowsong - Faen Loresong Magister 1 (AC 12; Hp 8; Spells 3-0, 2-1st)*

Moving to H11

Cursing Arawn, God of War, for the non existent help he is giving me I will switch tactics and cast Magic Armor on Rurrarh and hope the extra protection will benefit him as I am fast becoming useless.  I will then study the fighters and how they go about their work and see if I can pick up any pointers and contemplate a life change.

Rurrarh would gain a +1 to his AC and it would last 10 minutes.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 29, 2005)

Elocin: [sblock]Soen sounds like he is feeling a bit depressed about his luck.  If you need any suggestions on spells just let me know. Mudball is not one of my favorites because it requires a pure ranged attack.  Where as Stone Blast or Mind Stab are ranged touch attacks and Cold Blast is a ray.  There are a couple of nice combat type spells in Grimoire 2 that I can send you ~Unhand (ranged disarm) and Guilt (target losses action).[/sblock]


----------



## Elocin (Apr 30, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Elocin: [sblock]Soen sounds like he is feeling a bit depressed about his luck.  If you need any suggestions on spells just let me know. Mudball is not one of my favorites because it requires a pure ranged attack.  Where as Stone Blast or Mind Stab are ranged touch attacks and Cold Blast is a ray.  There are a couple of nice combat type spells in Grimoire 2 that I can send you ~Unhand (ranged disarm) and Guilt (target losses action).[/sblock]




Erekose13:
[sblock]Soen is VERY annoyed about his luck with spells but as a player I am just laughing my ass off.  I forgot to say that Soen will be memorizing a different spell and the only reason why I choose Mudball in the first place is I kind of wanted to be different and not pick the same spells as everyone else does when they play a Magister.  After this combat is over I plan on re-arranging my spells a bit.  I hope to be picking up Arcana Evolved and Grimoire 2 shortly and will again probably re-memorize spells that I feel might fit for Soen.[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 30, 2005)

Elocin: [sblock]Just let me know if you need some of the Grimoire 2 stuff as I don't mind sharing with my players.  AE is a bit different cause I only have a playtest copy and with the NDAs and all I shouldnt share that stuff.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 30, 2005)

*Rurrahr*

Now that his weapon and shield are ready Rurrahr attacks with his battle claw. 

+5 1d8+3, 19-20x2, Greater Battle claw--for round two


----------



## ender_wiggin (Apr 30, 2005)

Milton, without any hesitation, leaps into the fray, his glaive swinging up, left, down.

Normal attack, unless a charge is permitted under the terrain circumstances.


----------



## Zoatebix (Apr 30, 2005)

*Shi-Torob, Giant Champion of Death 1*

Seeing the potential of the Balthrok's claws, Torob re-doubles his efforts and swings his hefty blade with a giantish threat: "The endless sleep comes, Balthrok!"

OOC:flanking attack and damage (1d20+6=18, 1d8+4=10)  That's a little better!  Well, assuming the thing doesn't move.  I'll follow and swing if it does though.


----------



## Eonthar (Apr 30, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> OOC:
> On round 2, he will use the "Battle Focus" combat ritual, and perform a full attack (+1 to all attacks due to the combat ritual).
> 
> Longsword attack: d20+5+1 = 25 (+2 if flanking)
> ...




Elrion will continue with round 2 as described in an earlier post, and recapped here.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 2, 2005)

*Round 2*

[Round 2]

Rurrarh takes advantage of the giant's distracting presence on the opposite side of the creature and digs his battle claw into the thing's leg.  The claw inflicts a greivous wound through the tough flesh.  [hit 17, dmg 7]

The creature tries again to scratch at Rurrahr but is unable to get past his armor.  The thing looks very aggressive, even more so now that it is wounded and surrounded.  It fights on tenaciously.

Ou Rathlin leaps into the fray opposite Elrion, but is unable to connect with her sword.

Shi-Torob's attack this round finds flesh, though it is very tough.  His large blade digs in deep further angering the creature. [hit 18, dmg 8]

Milton leaps into the fray attacking with his glaive, charging down the dirt slope of the hole.  With the uneasy footing he too is unable to connect.

Soen moves up behind Rurrahr and gently taps him on the back with his staff, a brief red glow suffuses Rurrahr's studded leather armor increasing its already effective defence even greater.

Elrion already in position hammers into the creature with both his blades taking advantage of combat rite, minor magics, and position to score two deadly blows. [hit 27, dmg 14, hit 17, dmg 5] Still the creature fights on, even though it looks gravely wounded.

Ktrinaxes continues to stand defensively on the edge of the hole. [ooc: Lobo you can change this if you want]

[sblock]
Rurrarh  3/10
It 34/??
[/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (May 2, 2005)

Elrion, stunned by his successes in real-life combats, and glad that he was taught those spells and rituals, continues to press the advantage. His blades continue twirling as he attempts to strike his foe again.

OOC: Elrion will do another full round attack:

Longsword: d20+5+2 (flanking) = 19 + 7 = 26  (10 +7 = 17 to confirm) Damage: 4+5 = 9 (18 if it is a critical)
Short Sword: d20+4+2 (flanking) = 7 + 7 = 14 Damage: 4 + 2 = 6


----------



## Elocin (May 2, 2005)

*Soen Morrowsong - Faen Loresong Magister 1 (AC 12; Hp 8; Spells 3-0, 2-1st)*

_Hmm, seems my utility spells are being more useful today and this creature does not seem to want to die.  I wonder if I could possibly distract the creature and make it let its guard down or to at least have it focus on something else._

I cast Ghost Sound into the hole and hopefully make it sound like there is another creature down there looking for a fight and about to pounce.  I am hoping that these creatures might be territorial and hopefully its instincts will kick in and it will turn its attention to the new threat.

Ghost Sound - DC 15 Will Save for disbelief

(ooc: worth a shot anyway and of course you be the judge on if it works as I have no idea what we are fighting)


----------



## ender_wiggin (May 3, 2005)

Milton is unabashed by his initial failure, and goes after the beast again, with no reserve.


----------



## Scotley (May 3, 2005)

*Rurrahr Litorian Unfettered*

Exultant at having drawn blood from his foe Rurrahr 
swings (1d20+5=17) again. Once more the battle claw marks (1d8+3=8) the creature. The big Litorian revels in the battle and gets ready to attack once more. 

OOC: Forgot my flanking bonus, should have been a 19 either way it should be a hit.


----------



## Zoatebix (May 3, 2005)

*Shi-Torob, Giant Champion of Death 1*

Shi-Torob is moved by the Balthrok's tenacity.  As he harries, dodges, and strikes at the beast he speaks softly, almost to himself.  "Poor child - you face the inevitable!"









*OOC:*


Again!
'Cut and paste' is being weird in either my browser or in EN World's posting app.  My invisiblecastle dice roll ID for this round is 81186.  24 to hit if I'm still flanking, and 10 on the rolled damage.













*OOC:*


----------



## Lobo Lurker (May 3, 2005)

*K'trinaxes; AC 17 (touch 11); Fort +2, Refl +1, Will +5*

K'trinaxes steps forward (I'll attempt to flank, but this doesn't look possible) and attempts to stab (1d20+4=19) the creature with his Iron Blade.

OOC: damage (1d8+5=10)
 Note: Not fighting Defensively anymore


----------



## Zoatebix (May 3, 2005)

Here're my rolls!  Cut and paste is working again.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 3, 2005)

*Round 3*

[Round 3]

Rurrarh slams his battleclaw into the creatures face, drawing long red lines. [hit 17, dmg 5]

The creature furious at having it's home disturbed lets out a loud piercing cry.  Screaming again in fury it lays into Elrion with both claws, insane bloodlust in it's eyes.  It's claws rend Elrion mortally injuring the young warrior. [hit 25, dmg 6; hit 31, crit confirm 25, dmg 14]

Ou Rathlin sees Elrion fall and moves over to drag him from the creature's wicked claws, "Soen! Help!"

Shi-Torob smashes his viscious weapon into the creature's exposed flank, further battering it.  With unnatural tenacity the creature yet stands. [hit 24, dmg 8]

Milton attacks again with his glaive, this time finding purchase.  As he brings the long weapon down, the creature crumples blood spilling quickly into the hungry dirt. [hit 24, dmg 11, dead]

[sblock]
Rurrarh  3/10
Elrion 20/9 (-11/-14)
It 58/?? - dead
[/sblock]


----------



## Lobo Lurker (May 3, 2005)

K'trinaxes pokes it with his blade to ensure it's dead and makes his way over to the fallen mageblade, Elrion. (OOC: How bad does he look?)  He reaches for Elrion's heart and naval and intones a supplication to the innate iron within his body's blood to lend it's fortitude to Elrion's spirit and so heals (1d10+1=6) the boy. Noting that the man child is still in dire straits he does so  again. (1d10+1=3)

Wincing (5 subdual) he stands and wipes the blood off of his hands with Elrion's cloak (or tabard, or shirt). Saying nothing, he walks over to the creature and flips it over, so as to get a better look at it.

"Anyone know manner of creature this is?"

CAST: Lesser Transfer Wounds twice (burning all my spell slots for the day to do this).


----------



## Elocin (May 3, 2005)

*Soen Morrowsong - Faen Loresong Magister 1 (AC 12; Hp 8; Spells 3-0, 2-1st)*

I quickly jump in to help Ou Rathlin with Elrion.  I attempt to help with anything that I can with the limited knowledge I have of First Aid -Heal=10.  I can only blame myself for his downfall as my magic has failed me countless times this journey.  I wonder if there is something amiss in this region that is affecting magic in general.  When I see that Elrion will live I will do some studying on my own by casting Detect Magic and take a look around the area, never straying too far form the rest of the group.  I will also pull out my spellbook tonight and research some other spells that might be more helpful in the days to come.


----------



## Scotley (May 3, 2005)

*Rurrahr Litorian Unfettered*

Rurrahr checks the hole carefully to see if there are any more creatures in the hole.


----------



## Eonthar (May 3, 2005)

*Elrion Kyrik - Human Mage Blade*

Elrion, having been mauled by the strange creature, goes unconscious and starts bleeding to death. He feels someone else's lifeforce entering his body, stopping the bleeding and healing his wounds somewhat.

He dreams of the academy and the friends that he left behind.


OOC: Elrion is currently at -5 hp.


----------



## ender_wiggin (May 4, 2005)

_Such needless violence. Such blood spilled, undeserved, without necessity. Where is the good in this?_

Milton shakes his head, the crimson, viscous liquid clinging filthily to his hands. He puts out a hand when the verrik pokes the dead beast, wanting to say something, to chastise, to warn. But the action faltered, the man realizing that it would only worsen the situation.


"Elrion. Is he alright?" he asks instead.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (May 4, 2005)

OOC: Whoa! -5?  Edited post above, you're now at -2

K'trinaxes examines the weapons the creature was carrying, or it's claws or whatever it was using to maul Elrion.  Does it wear clothing or any distinguishing items at all?


----------



## Eonthar (May 4, 2005)

*Elrion Kyrik - Human Mage Blade*

Elrion teeters on the edge of consciousness. He has lost a lot of blood, but the magical life transfer has definitely helped. Short periods of lucid consciousness blend into his dreams.


----------



## Scotley (May 4, 2005)

*Rurrahr*

Rurrahr looks at his fallen comrad and shakes his maned head. "Is there anything else we can do for him? I have no magic or skill with such matters." He seems to be ignoring his own grievous wound.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (May 4, 2005)

"I have done all I can. Now it is up to him." The verrik looks sideways at the lithoran. "...and you." He chuckles, as if this is somehow funny.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 4, 2005)

*Aftermath*

K'Trinaxes moves over to Elrion and finds that he is in really bad shape, death's door really (-11).  After casting a few minor healing spells, Elrion's wounds start to close, knitting together to form jagged red scars.  With the bleeding completely stopped, the warrior will recover probably by morning, though those scars will hurt for many days to come without additional magical healing.

Soen completes the first aid treatment bandaging the nasty looking scars on Elrion's chest.

Rurrahr looks down the hole, peering into the darkness.  With the bright light above very little is visible below.  He doesn't hear anything though.

As everyone turns at some point to the creature lying dead on the ground, they see a hard skinned, naked creature with great big claws.  It doesn't carry anything.

[sblock]Rurrarh 3/10
Elrion 11/9 (-2/-14)
Image copyright Malhavoc Press.[/sblock]


----------



## Zoatebix (May 4, 2005)

After the stress of battle, Shi-Torob stands silent for a few moments, watching as his companions go about tending the wounded.  Satisfied that everyone has survived, he looks over the corpse of the Balthrok and begins kicking earth over the blood spilled on the battleground.  He speaks in the common tongue for the first time since the creature attacked. 

"This one is less pleasant than the hippogriff, but the task remains the same.  We should get the stench of death off the air lest we attract another beast.  Perhaps cremation?  The burning flesh of such a predator may put the fear of death into local fauna, though the smoke would be as a beacon to an agent of the Dragons...

If Shi-Torob's knowledge of Balthrok's allows him to know whether they're intelligent or not, he'll quietly chant a few rituals for the dead while he awaits a response.


----------



## Scotley (May 5, 2005)

*Rurrahr Litorian Unfettered*

"I don't think I'll try to cook this one. I agree that the body should be desposed of quickly. Does anyone know anything about that creature? Do they travel in packs?"


----------



## Erekose13 (May 6, 2005)

Shi-Torob: [sblock]
You know the following about the Balthrok:

Combining the qualities of a bear, mole, and human, a balthrok resembles a massive, hairless beast with overly long arms. Its wide, powerfully built hands end in thick, jagged claws that can tear through armor and tunnel through dirt. Driven to aggressive acts because of overpopulation, balthroks slowly infiltrate and assault towns and villages from below.

Balthroks burrow through the ground, lying in wait beneath the surface to ambush prey. They sometimes wield crude weapons, usually taken from their enemies. Balthroks hate all humanoid life, and sometimes groups of them gather to destroy a village or town. They burrow beneath walls and homes, coordinating their actions to cause several important structures within a town to collapse at the same time. In the confusion that follows, they erupt from the ground and attack the townsfolk.

Strong and tough, balthroks rarely flee from battle. They prefer to stand and die, seeing defeat as a stain that only blood can purge. Balthroks prefer to fight at a place and time of their choosing. If possible, they sow an area with hidden pits and other hazards that disrupt their enemies’ plans and give them the advantage of surprise. One of their favorite tactics is digging a hole and hiding in it beneath a loose cover of earth, then leaping out to fall upon an opponent’s flank or rear.[/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (May 6, 2005)

*Elrion Kyrik - Human Mage Blade*

OOC: Unless something changes, Elrion will awaken - although still in rough shape in 6 hours. - I will post again once Elrion wakes up.

(Must roll Con or below on % dice every hour to regain consciousness)
(Rolls were: 24, 69, 97, 27, 90 and 02)


----------



## Lobo Lurker (May 6, 2005)

OOC: Eonther, can you choose a different color? Your current one is almost invisible against this faux-black background.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 6, 2005)

_[ooc: for OOC comments it looks fine, as long as we know its there, then we can highlight it.]_


----------



## Zoatebix (May 6, 2005)

*Shi-Torob, Giant Champion of Death 1*

Shi-Torob finishes his brief funeral ritual and responds to Rurrahr.
"They can definately be organized - more like war parties or sappers than packs.  Blathrok's have been known to work in coordinated groups to assault and depopulate settlements.  But as far as I know when they're alone it's mostly because they've been driven to migration and aggression by overpopulation.  Still - they're adept at subterranean life and I'd rather not bury the body for fear of rousing others with the our digging.  The sounds of our excavation could be what drew this fellow to us..."  He gestures toward the deceased creature.


----------



## ender_wiggin (May 7, 2005)

Milton gives a little silent prayer for the creature. "What should we do now?"


----------



## Erekose13 (May 9, 2005)

You dispose of the body in what ever manner you feel appropriate.  No signs of more Balthroks appear through out the ceremony.  Returning to the hole you can see if you shine light down it that it would appear that it opens into a rough hewn room roughly four giant strides to a side (20'x20').  Set into a solid stone wall that comprises the far end of the cavern, is a large stone door.

Currently you are all above ground not having decended into the hole yet.

[occ: anyone waiting for me?  if so let me know what's missing.]


----------



## Zoatebix (May 9, 2005)

ooc: I was just waiting for a "sure, let's cremate it!" or a "building a pyre will make as much noise as digging - just bury the thing and keep our location safe from scouts." or something like that.


----------



## Eonthar (May 9, 2005)

*Elrion Kyrik - Human Mage Blade*



			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> [occ: anyone waiting for me?  if so let me know what's missing.]




OOC: Elrion is simply missing hit points, and consequently, consciousness


----------



## Elocin (May 9, 2005)

*Soen Morrowsong*

"Well what are we all waiting for lets get down into this hole before any other creature decides we look good to eat and then attempts it.  I do suggest we move down into the hole and then somehow cover the top of the hole with something to camouflage the opening.  This will hopefully keep anything out that we do not want in.  Maybe take a blanket and get it soaking wet and then throw sand on it and place it over the hole.  We should remove all traces of our activity on the surface as well.  I then suggest we spend the night in the hole keeping a guard near the door and the hole.  As a personal request I need some time to do some studying so I can memorize a couple of more useful spells."  With that being said I jump down into the hole and look through my backpack to see if I can contribute anything useful to my suggestion.

(ooc: I have since made changes to my spell list in preperation of our next fight.  Until the morning though I am down to about 3 o-level spells.)


----------



## ender_wiggin (May 9, 2005)

"... exploring underground tunnels is not exactly my area of expertise; but I'll do whatever I can to help," says Milton. "I must ask, however, exploring this area may result in further conflict with these creatures, something that should be avoided if possible."


----------



## Lobo Lurker (May 10, 2005)

"Would it not be wise to wait until morning? I do not think it would do Elrion any good to be lugged about underground while he is unconscious. By morning, I think that we could have him back on his feet."

The verrik pauses, as if he's noticed something on the ground. "Since we just uncovered this hole, it is unlikely that the agents of the dragons got here before us."


----------



## Erekose13 (May 10, 2005)

Eonthar said:
			
		

> OOC: Elrion is simply missing hit points, and consequently, consciousness




[ooc: hehe yeah I had meant to exclude Elrion given his situation.  Don't worry you'll be up and running by morning.]

The body dealt with, the decision remains, to spend the night outside or down in the hole.  With the nice weather and no signs of any other enemies in the area there is no clear cut reason for one or the other at the moment.  It all comes down to your personal preferences.


----------



## Elocin (May 11, 2005)

*Soen Morrowsong*

Soen stands before the group and attempts to get everyone's attention before stating, "So I see we have two different options here.  We can either spend the night up on the surface or climb down into the hole and spend the night in there.  Both options have their merits:

Surface - We can see any potential enemy from afar and make any preparations that might need to be done.  If we need to retreat we can retreat in any direction necessary.  The bad part about this is enemies can see us from afar as well, especially if we have a fire going and I doubt we can see in every direction at once so some enemies could possibly sneak up on us.  We would be open to any weather effect that might happen in these parts and it does get awfully cold at night.

The Hole - We would be stuck in a somewhat small room and if any enemy found us we would have only two ways to go, really only one.  Our only escape route would be through the door (if we could open it that is) and without knowing what is behind said door that might be an even worse situation.  The plus side is the only way for enemies to see us would be to stumble right on top of us.  We could have one person every now and then stick their head out of the hole to look around to see if anyone is around.  We could easily (I think) cover the hole to make it even harder for someone to find us.  We could also make a bigger fire as I am sure all of us could use the extra heat and I think Elrion would benefit the most with the extra heat.  Besides any enemies that can dig, we only really have to watch for enemies coming from two directions, in through the door or in from the hole.

As you can all guess by now I vote we stay in the hole for the night but I will go with whatever the group decides as a whole.  What say you all?"


----------



## Scotley (May 11, 2005)

*Rurrahr Litorian Unfettered*

Rurrahr looks at Soen. "I don't care where we sleep as long as there is room down there the hole is fine. I think we should rest now and let the wounded and the spellcasters get back up to strength."


----------



## Erekose13 (May 12, 2005)

*The Door*

Without any more votes either way, apathy gives way to acquiesence and you all follow Soen into the hole.  You are careful to go easy on Elrion so that his wounds don't open again.  Setting watch for the night, it passes uneventfully though no one gets a good night's sleep after yesterdays encounter.  Soen has altered his spell selection and may now cast what he needs to.  Elrion wakes up in the morning very sore, his head feeling like it was stomped on by a giant. Rurrahr and Elrion feel a bit better having been taken care of for the night. [ooc: They each gain 3 hit points for the night bringing Elrion to 1/9 and Rurrahr to 6/10]

Those who choose to inspect the door find that it is set into a solid stone wall that comprises the far end of the cavern.  It is a large stone door 6 feet across and 9 feet
high. The door bears the image of a pair of rearing dragons wearing crowns. Each dragon’s one visible eye is a keyhole.


----------



## Elocin (May 12, 2005)

*Soen Morrowsong*

Again Soen turns to the group and comments, "I think we need to study this door some more and have Elrion and Rurrarh take it easy and just rest the entire day to recover.  If they do that then tomorrow they should be fine to go on.  Every now and then we should pop our heads out the hole to see if anyone is near or heading in our direction."

I will also cast the spells Read Magic and Recent Occupant while studying the door to see if I can unearth any more information about the doors or any of its occupants.


----------



## Zoatebix (May 12, 2005)

*Shi-Torob, Giant Champion of Death 1*

Soon after waking, while others are studying the door, on watch, or resting, Shi-Torob approaches the massive door.  

"Don't suppose they left it unlocked?" he says to no one in particular.  He reaches out his right hand and pauses.  "You might want to stand back."  Fully aware that there might be some trap, he feels for a latch or a knob, fondles, pushes, pulls, shakes, tries to slide, but does not harm the door.


----------



## Scotley (May 13, 2005)

Rurrahr takes Soen's advice and rests today. He does watch Shi-Torob's efforts with interest.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (May 13, 2005)

*K'trinaxes*

In the morning, before donning his armor K'trinaxes makes his way over to Elrion a lays his hands upon him again; iron determination written across his face.  He intones another prayer (1d10+1=11), reinforcing Elrion's lifeforce with his own. The cost is great (_6 subdual_) but in the end Elrion has completely recovered.

Glancing over at Rurrahr, he chuckles as he leans his back against a wall. "...patience lithoran. I will tend to your wounds when I am able."

After resting for a couple hours K'trinaxes stands. "I am ready now." He lays his hand upon Rurrahr's shoulder (1d10+1=4) and intones another prayer.

Finished, he staggers shakily to a boulder and sits down heavily. "I'm afraid I am spent for the day." he smiles weakly... though it's oddly unnerving.

OOC: Lesser Transfer Wounds on Elrion. Weaving remaining slots to cast Lesser Transfer Wounds on Rurrahr. 
K'trinaxes is now _Staggered_. 8 subdual and 8 hit points.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 14, 2005)

The entire day is a little uneventful as you wait and rest.  With K'trinaxes' healing everyone is at full health by early afternoon (healed all damage, 8 subdual damage heals at 1/hr right?  so K'trin is all good in 8hrs.)

... then Shi-Torob touches the door...

A rune flashes briefly on the door before a bright green light flashes out of the dragon’s eyes, lashing towards Shi-Torob’s head.  The giant feels a strong repulsion from the door, but fights to maintain his hold.  Winning out against the warding effect, the giant is able to test the door but finds it locked. [ooc:save made]

Soen approaches the door and casts _recent occupant_ careful not to touch it.  He gets the sense that the room has not been used in a very long time.  The last creature to enter the room was Layrous Demranit, a human, approximately 2000 years ago.


----------



## Scotley (May 14, 2005)

*Rurrahr*

"Thank you K'trinaxes, you are most generous." Seeing the magic and that the door is locked, Rurrahr sits in careful contemplation for a while. "I do not think that I have the ability to open the door. Would it be possible to dig some more and enter beyond the door? Do we have come clue that might tell us how the opposition planned to open the door?"


----------



## Zoatebix (May 14, 2005)

After the initial shock of something bad not quite happening, I of course touch the door again.


----------



## Elocin (May 15, 2005)

*Soen Morrowsong*

Kind of chuckling to herself I mention to the group, "Well I have a spell that might be able to help us with this door."  Begins to cast Open Lock=14 targeted on the door, "Everyone stand ready as we know not what is behind this door."

"Also does anyone know anything or have heard anything about someone named Layrous Demranit, who lived about 2000 years ago?"


----------



## Eonthar (May 15, 2005)

*Elrion Kyrik - Human Mage Blade*

"Thank you K'trinaxes for all of your help. I do not believe that I would have survivied if it had not been for your intervention. As my life force was slipping, I felt you calling out to me. I owe you my gratitude. I will do all that I can to make sure that I can repay you."

After Soen casts his spell on the door, Elrion will wait, ready to deal with whatever may come out.


----------



## Scotley (May 16, 2005)

*Rurrahr*

Rurrahr stands ready as the spell is cast on the door. _Layrous Demranit, 2000 years ago? Is he serious? Magic is too strange a thing for a simple hunter.  _


----------



## Erekose13 (May 16, 2005)

Shi-Torob is able to touch the door again without any feelings of aversion, the magic of the rune that had appeared briefly must have dissipated.  If Soen's date is at all correct, it probably dissipated given the length of time it had been there.

When Soen casts his spell you all hear a little click coming from the right side of the face.  Closer inspection reveals that the right eyesocket has been rotated, though the tumblers do not appear to be in the right position yet.  Regardless you are still unable to open the door.  Checking the left eyesocket you find that it too contains a lock, still barring your entry.

[ooc:I was about to lower the open lock dc, but there are a couple of people who could open it with some luck (or a couple of take 20s ~hint hint.]


----------



## Zoatebix (May 17, 2005)

*Shi-Torob, Giant Champion of Death 1*

The giant lights a candle and uses his dagger to reflect light into one of the eyes of the relief.  He peers into the keyhole at the tiny tumblers and looks at his dagger with a sigh of inadequacy.  "Anyone have something that even approximates a proper tool?"  He steps away from the door, contemplative for a few moments.  He grins, chuckles, and blows out his light.  "...The proper tools and hands a bit less meaty than these."


----------



## Lobo Lurker (May 18, 2005)

"Tools? Is the door yet locked?" K'trinaxes climbs down the hole and ambles up to the door. Eyeing the right eye socket critically, he pulls out some lockpicks and spends some time fooling (1d20+4=6) around with the lock.

"I hope you're not in a hurry." he mutters. "I picked this up in my travels... but I'm not exactly good at it." Taking a deep breath to calm himself, he methodically begins to feel around, poke, and prod until he gets a fair understanding of the lock's composition & layout.

OOC: Open Lock +4 *failed*; Taking 20 now *Result 24*.
OOC: Are we spell caster's replenished? Or are we at the end of day 2? Confused about the time, sorry.


----------



## Scotley (May 18, 2005)

*Rurrahr Litorian Unfettered*

Stretching and moving slowly with the soreness, Rurrahr approaches the door and takes out his own set of tools. He watches to see how his companion does.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 18, 2005)

*The Hall Beyond the Dragons' Door*

After spending some time with both locks, K'trinaxes and Rurrahr both here the satisfying click of tumblers falling into place.  With the door unlocked, a small seem can be seen between the dragons' heads and down to floor. Pulling on the dragons you are able to open the big heavy doors.

Beyond the doors lies a hall about a full 12 giant strides long and perhaps 6 wide (60x30). Lining the hall are columns spaced every 10 feet and carved to resemble thin, rearing dragons. The floor is dust-covered marble, and the walls are fitted panels of stone covered in
draconic writing that describes ancient dragon myths and history. At the far end, a massive red stone, rough and irregular, juts up through the floor to stand 4 feet high and 3 feet
wide. Atop it rests a single white crystal shard, 8 inches long and 2 inches wide.

The light of your torches spill into the room, alighting it for the first time in millenia.


----------



## Scotley (May 19, 2005)

*Rurrahr Litorian Unfettered*

Rurrahr stares at the fabulous room for a moment and then says, "Do you think they would have more traps on such a treasure?"  

OOC: Using his limited ability to do so, Rurrahr searches for mundane traps +7.


----------



## Elocin (May 19, 2005)

*Soen Morrowsong*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Rurrahr stares at the fabulous room for a moment and then says, "Do you think they would have more traps on such a treasure?"





Is that possibly a dragonshard and if it is I wonder how powerful it is.  I will assume that it has to be somewhat powerful if the Dragons are in search of it.  Especially since they are in such a hurry to get this as they have only recently come back to this land.  This could greatly enhance my desire to bring back the Council of Magisters.

"Let's just assume that there are more traps in here and lets just take things nice and easy.  I am going to cast a spell (Read Magic) to see if any of those writings are magical and possibly a trap as well."  Taking a side long glance at Shi-Torob, "So everyone please be careful and don't do anything stupid."

Also while studying the room I would like to make a few skill checks on the writings, the statues and try and dig in my memory to see if I remember anything about Layrous Demranit.

Know: Arcana=23

Know: History=17

Spellcraft=15

Spot=6


----------



## Lobo Lurker (May 19, 2005)

K'trinaxes follows the others inside. _Facinating..._ he thinks as he looks around. Ignoring the writing for now, he makes his way over to the giant red stone and regards the crystal set atop it. _That might be worth a lot to the right buyer._

OOC: Didn't see an answer to this, did we rest another full day or just 8 hours?


----------



## Erekose13 (May 19, 2005)

[ooc:Sorry missed that one.  No, you woke up fully rested, but Rurrarh and Elrion were still down on hit points.  You cast your spells then rested till your subdual damage went away then tried the door.  So you have cast 2 Lesser Transfer Wounds, and Soen has cast Read Magic, Recent Occupant, and Open Lock and is about to cast a second Read Magic. Everyone is at full hit points now though.

Update coming this afternoon.]


----------



## Eonthar (May 20, 2005)

*Elrion Kyrik - Human Mage Blade*

Elrion stares down the hallway in awe. Seeing that he recognizes the script, he will read all of the text that he can make out to see if there will be a clue as to what the stone at the end of the hallway could be.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 20, 2005)

*The Hall of Time*

As the four of you step into the room, things seem to start moving more slowly.  Your limbs are not any heavier or more difficult to move, but they just don't move at the right speed.  Those watching from the doorway see the four of you moving very ponderously, each step taking longer than normal.  

K'Trinaxes manages to make it about 5 feet into the room after about half a minute of work.

Rurrahr moves slightly into the room and begins searching for traps.  You can see him slowly bend down to examine the spot he is in, staring at it and staring at it...

Soen manages to make it to the nearest statue and beings to study the writings.  As the magister lifts his staff to cast his spell, the energies gather slowly and most of you can follow the arcane gestures he makes.  After a full minute his spell is finally complete allowing him to start reading.

Elrion moves to the side of the door way his head taking much too long to turn and look upon the script.

At this point K'trinaxes has made it 10 feet into the room and Rurrahr has only started looking for traps, finding nothing in his immediate vacinity.

[ooc: Map coming tomorrow, posted before Elrion had.  

Ender you still around?]


----------



## Zoatebix (May 20, 2005)

*Shi-Torob, Giant Champion of Death 1*

_There's no doubt that something is amiss... can they even hear us in there?_  He checks to make sure he has some clearance between him and the threashold, cups his hands to his mouth and speaks, almost uncounscious that he's slowed the pace of his voice.  "Need a hand?  What's going on?"


----------



## Erekose13 (May 20, 2005)

[ooc:yes you can hear Shi-Torob well enough, though when you speak it is slow too.]


----------



## Zoatebix (May 20, 2005)

*Shi-Torob, Giant Champion of Death 1*

Shi-Torob's fascination and curiosity with the mechanics of the situation overcome his respectful fear of time - the oldest and dearest ally to death - and the apparent magical manipulation thereof [ooc: damn my intelligence being higher than my wisdom and my character being so young - just a few levels of giant... ].  He retrieves a piece of chalk from his pack, hops a few paces back from the door, and lobs the chalk toward the far end of the column-lined chamber to the left of red stone, arcing the chalk's flight above the heads of his companions.  He stands delightedly watching the chalk's flight for a moment before striding through he doorway to experience the wonder for himself, and to help Rurrahr's search.  

_It seems that dedication to death its trappings have turned me into a bit of a sensationalist – I have an appreciation of even the basest sensations of living.  I can accept that.  Hedonism on the other hand..._


----------



## Elocin (May 23, 2005)

*Soen Morrowsong*

Ok this time moving slowly thing sucks, at least from the looks of it we cn aeasily walk back out of this - trap is it?  For now I will continue to read the writings on the wall to see if they have an answer or possibly tell me what this Dragonshard is or what it does.


----------



## Eonthar (May 24, 2005)

*Elrion Kyrik - Human Mage Blade*

Elrion, during his walk down the hallway notices that his friends outside the passage have really sped up. _How strange!_ "Why are you all moving so quickly?" he calls to the others.

Leaving this mystery to the others, he continues reading the Draconic script trying to decipher what the contents of this room are.


----------



## ender_wiggin (May 24, 2005)

Milton notices the plight of his companions. He paused to think for a moment, then silently searches the doorway for any hint of magical manipulation, doubting that he would find anything.

_Well, there's nothing more productive than trial and error._

Upon finding nothing, Milton takes a running start and flings himself into the "trapped" room.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 25, 2005)

Shi-Torob's piece of chalk traces a slow but steady arc across the entry way to the room.  It too slows with what ever is affecting everyone, after 10 feet it slows considerably more taking almost 10 minutes before it reaches another point where it slows to an almost inperceptable level appearing to just sit in mid air.

Finding it interesting but of little help Shi-Torob moves in to the side to help Elrion and the others search the walls and floor within reach.

While the others continue to read the script on the walls, Milton takes a running leap into the room trying to follow the piece of chalk.  He manages a slow fall back to the ground 7 feet into the room (rolled a 12 on Jump check).  

Those reading the walls find little that will allow them to solve the puzzle. Most of the ancient cryptic writing details the history of Dragons in this area.  A true archeological treasure for Akashics to be sure, but of little use at the moment.  Elrion is able to find information regarding the Dragonstone for that is exactly what it is.  But the details are scarce on how it could be used.  Communication seems to be a common theme in the few locations that the stone is mentioned.

Everyone is currently crowded in along the wall to the left and right of the door, not having moved more than 10 feet down the length of the room. The columns remain silent guardians in the silence.  With no one watching from the outside, you have no idea how long you have really been researching all of the writings.


----------



## ender_wiggin (May 26, 2005)

Milton looks around, mimimalizing his physical movements to preserve time. He feels as if time were traveling at its normal pace and his mind was racing, but he knows that's not the case. There was foul magic here.

Milton tries to determine if there's anything unusual around -- anything lying on the ground? Anything loose on the walls? Failing that, he'll begin a slow and steady walk to the stone at the end of the room.


----------



## Eonthar (May 26, 2005)

*Elrion Kyrik - Human Mage Blade*

"Wait a moment. Before we go deeper into this temple, let us see if anything can even get to the end of the hallway."

Elrion pulls out his bow, and making sure that his shot will not go anywhere near the Dragonstone, and making sure that he does not hit anybody, he will fire an arrow towards the end of the room and try to calculate the time it takes for the arrow to reach the wall.

Are they any other exits from this room?


----------



## Scotley (May 26, 2005)

*Rurrahr Litorian Unfettered*

Finally realizing that something about this place is not right, Rurrahr begins to move back to the door. "Could the stone itself be causing the strange flow of time?"


----------



## Erekose13 (May 31, 2005)

Elrion's arrow flies out straight heading towards the far wall above the dragon stone.  About 10 feet in front of him the arrow slows moving across the room very slowly.  10 feet from that it slows again, this time moving at only a snail's pace.  Another 10 feet and it stops appearing to freeze in mid air.  Anyone watching it for long enough might see it move but that could take years.  The arrow hovers in the air about 20 feet from the far end of the room.  

Looking around the room for more clues without moving, Milton's eyes are drawn to the statue-like pillars placed every ten feet down the length of the room.  Pairs of pillars sit next to the wall, each depicting various draconic figures.

The writing on the walls yeilds little more information for the rest who spend an unmeasurable amount of time trying to decypher everything written on them.

Moving back to the door, Rurrahr is able to leave the strange time field and turning can see all of his friends within 10 feet of the door each moving and speaking very slowly.


----------



## ender_wiggin (May 31, 2005)

Is the arrow's deceleration seperated into 10 feet chunks or is it continuous?

Milton boldly walks forward to examine the nearest statue.


----------



## Eonthar (May 31, 2005)

*Elrion Kyrik - Human Mage Blade*

Elrion will move to the other pillar, nearest the door, and examine it as well.


----------



## Zoatebix (May 31, 2005)

*Shi-Torob, Giant Champion of Death 1*

Shi follows his trap-searching partner back through the doorway.  "K'trinaxes has made it further into the chamber than any other.  I'm very interested in hearing of his experience."


----------



## Scotley (May 31, 2005)

*Rurrahr*

He shouts to those examining the statues, "Can you move them, maybe turn them?"


----------



## Zoatebix (May 31, 2005)

"Good idea.  If that doesn't work, after a few days of this I'm going to vote for 'smash them.'  Now how to transport lumber for a seige-device..."


----------



## Erekose13 (May 31, 2005)

The arrow's deceleration is in chunks, taking drastic speed loss at ever 10 feet, which coincidentally happens at exactly the same place as the pillars exist to either side.  While most of you have preoccupied yourselves with a lengthy search process, K'trinaxes has continued his progress across the room.  He is only now reaching a point 20 feet away despite the potential that hours have passed.  He hears you say his name and slowly begins turning his head to answer you.  His next step seems to hover in mid air as he passes another set of pillars.

Elrion and Milton each head to the nearest pillar on opposite sides of the room.  They are both very detailed statues depicting coiling dragons.  A thourough search, which seems to take forever for those who exited the time field, reveals a small well concealed button on the left statue near the top where Elrion is searching.  Do you press it?


----------



## Zoatebix (Jun 1, 2005)

Ho ho ho ho!  If he isn't, I am!


----------



## Eonthar (Jun 1, 2005)

*Elrion Kyrik - Human Mage Blade*

Elrion, closes his eyes, says a short mantra to relax himself, and presses the button that he discovered.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 1, 2005)

*Rurrahr*

The big Litorian tenses and tries to make ready for whatever happens next.


----------



## Elocin (Jun 1, 2005)

*Soen Morrowsong*

I will attempt a spellcraft check to see if I can determine if this is a spell effect or from some trap or if I know anything about what is going on in the room.

Spellcraft=14 - crap.

"I am not sure if that button will do more harm or not but by all means go ahead and push it."  As I then make my way out of the room and behind some cover hopefully making it before the button is pushed.


----------



## Zoatebix (Jun 1, 2005)

After the button is pressed (and whatever dire consequences result), I'm going to pop outside and see if I can get my bearings and figure out how much actual time we've spent.  _We'd be able to tell by the light entering the hole whether we've reached nightfall or if a whole day had gone by... right?_


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 2, 2005)

_[ooc: I'm off for vacation, be back on Wednesday, June 8th.  Sorry to do this just as you push the button, but I'll make it a nice big update when I get back.  See you all then]_


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 9, 2005)

When Elrion depresses the button everything whirls for a moment, disorienting those in the room as time tries to catch up to itself.  The arrow and chalk strike the back of the room, time flows normally between those on the outside and those in the room.  From the way the arrow flew it looks like that carries through to the other end of the room.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 10, 2005)

*Rurrahr*

"Nicely done Elrion, I think you've overcome the barrier. Of course you may have just slowed the whole world down. We may never know."  He grins in a disturbingly toothy Litorian way. He starts moving into the room going behind the statues.


----------



## Elocin (Jun 13, 2005)

*Soen Morrowsong*

Walking over and right before I touch the Dragonshard my hand freezes, "Umm, does anyone want to check to see if this thing is trapped as well before I just casually pick it up?"


----------



## Zoatebix (Jun 13, 2005)

Shi-Torob strides down the hall.  "I don't know much about traps, Soen, but I can get my bulk between it' and you when whatever 'it' is goes off..."

Should I have been keeping track of the chalk and other sundry things I've used on my rogues gallery sheet?


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 16, 2005)

*Suprise!*

As Rurrahr, Soen, and Shi-Torob move down the hall the light of their torches fall on the various paintings on the wall, illuminating yet more images of the glory of the dragons.  At the far end of the chamber the dragonstone literally grows with more power as you approach.  The small crystal sits a top it ever so tempting as Soen reaches for it.

While all that was going on, K'Trinaxes stepped up out of the hole making sure they were not being followed and trying to find out by the sun how long they had been down there.

As Soen's hand hovered over the crystal, Elrion and Milton hear sounds from outside the hole just as K'Trinaxes' lifeless body falls into the hole.  Shouting in alarm the two of them see 3 humans and a dracha drop down into the room just inside the hole.

Elrion and Milton are not suprised, everyone else is.

[ooc:Zoatebix, don't worry about the chalk and stuff, not an issue as this is the last climactic battle in the game.

Appologies for the slow posting, things have been very hectic since our return from Ontario. Hopefully they have stabilized today and will allow me plenty of time to finish this up in style.]


----------



## Elocin (Jun 17, 2005)

*Soen Morrowsong - Faen Loresong Magister 1 (AC 12; Hp 8; Spells 3-0, 2-1st)*

Seeing we are set on again by our enemey my first thoughts are that they will nto get this Dragonshard.  At the first oppertunity I will grab the dragonshard and stow it in my pocket for safe keeping, making sure it will not fall out during the battle.


Init=16


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Pulling his glaive in one smooth, seamless move, Milton moves in front of the others, wide-eyed at the dead verrik lay sprawled in front of him. Gritting his teeth, he makes ready to fight, tipping his head at the quad of adversaries as if to say, 'your move'.

[OOC: moving to about 10-15 feet in front of opponents. If any of them try to get within striking range, it'll provoke some opportunities from Milton. He's got combat reflexes too.]


----------



## Eonthar (Jun 17, 2005)

*Elrion Kyrik - Human Mage Blade 1*

Elrion quickly reacts, drawing both of his swords as he moves to stand next to Milton. He readies a combat ritual "Reaction of the Viper" in case more than one opponent tries to get past him. He glances down at the body of the Verrik, K'trinaxes and whispers a quick prayer to protect him.









*OOC:*


 Reaction of the Viper allows the user to make multiple attacks of opportunity in a round. Elrion will use it if someone performs an action that would provoke a second attack of opportunity from him


----------



## Scotley (Jun 17, 2005)

*Rurrahr*

Distracted by the dragonshard, Rurrahr is not immediately aware of the attack, but as soon as he sees what is happening he readies battle claw and shield for a fight.


----------



## Zoatebix (Jun 19, 2005)

Shi-Torob turns too slowly to react to the enemies' entrance, but quickly enough to see the formiddable defensive line Elrion and Milton have formed.  Trusting in their ability to hold the enemy, Shi gets ready to maneuver or charge as needed.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 20, 2005)

*Surprise Round*

The dracha shouts "Infidels, you defile the sacred ground!  You must be cleansed!"

[Surprise Round]

Elrion draws his swords and stands ready.

Human (#3) moves in before Milton can ready his glaive, heading straight for Elrion.  Leaping to action Elrion slices the intruder.  Both swords slice into the warrior dropping the man where he stands. [ooc: hit 23, dmg 12, hit 20, dmg 8, dying]

The Dracha charges Milton with his warhammer, the weapon smashes into Milton's shoulder before he can erect a proper defense.  The heavy blow momentarily stuns the warmain. [ooc: hit 27, confirm 21, dmg 12, not stunned - just flavor text]

Soen

Human (#1) charges Elrion wary of the flashing blades but determined to avenge his fallen brother.  His club slams into the mageblade inflicting a heavy wound. [ooc: hit 20, 7 dmg]

Rurrahr

Milton embarassed and hurting with his defenses defeated before they are even brought to bear, steps backwards placing himself in the doorway.  He brings his glaive down on the Dracha but misses. [ooc: miss 11]

Human (#2) charges up beside the other human intent on crushing Elrion.  It proves a poor choice as Milton spots an opportunity and slashes the human with his glaive, knocking him to the floor. [ooc: AoO hit 16, 10 dmg, disabled]

Ou-Rathlin

Shi-Torob


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jun 20, 2005)

"Cursed dracha! Die!" hisses Milton, as he, ignoring the pain in his shoulder seeks revenge on his assailant.

[OOC: will attempt to keep the dracha ten feet away where he can attack with his glaive. If the enemy gets past his AOO again, he'll drop the glaive and use his short sword so that he doesn't have to take a 5 foot step back. If he can without provoking anything, he'll pull out his long shield as well.]


----------



## Eonthar (Jun 21, 2005)

*Elrion Kyrik - Human Mage Blade*

Elrion winces at the blow, but is determined to stand his ground.

He mentally goes through the motions of the Battle Focus ritual, preparing to use it on his next round of attacks. He focuses on the foe that hit him, while still keeping an eye out of his other opponent, and imagines hwo he will deal with him this round.









*OOC:*


Elrion will use the Battle Focus ritual (+1 to hit on all attacks in the coming round), and concentrate his attacks on the foe that hit him.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 21, 2005)

*Rurrahr*

Fully alert, Rurrahr moves swifty to aid Elrion. He attacks the human that has set upon Elrion with this Greater Battle Claw.


----------



## Elocin (Jun 21, 2005)

*Soen Morrowsong - Faen Loresong Magister 1 (AC 12; Hp 8; Spells 3-0, 2-1st)*

With eyes closed a silent prayer to Urroknol (god of luck) that I not be blatsed into dust I wrap my hand around the dragonshard.  Waiting for something to happen I listen to the sound of my heartbeat and if nothing happens I will place the Dragonshard safely in one of my pockets.


----------



## Zoatebix (Jun 22, 2005)

*Shi-Torob*



			
				Dracha said:
			
		

> "Infidels, you defile the sacred ground! You must be cleansed!"



The cave and hall echo with the booming of Shi-Torob's voice.  "Your faith is misplaced. Your blood seals this Temple to Death"  Shouting and drawing his weapon with two hands as he closes the gap with long strides, Shi-Torob raises his blade to crash down on the nearest foe.









*OOC:*


I move up to 40 feet while drawing my swordaxe.  My shield is still on my back (AC=13).  My damage is up to 1d8+5, if these guys are living.  If 40 feet isn't enough, I guess I could charge...













*OOC:*


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 22, 2005)

*Round 1*

[Round 1]

Elrion's elaborate battle dance sends both swords darting in past the human's defences both inflicting wounds. The man crumples to the floor bleeding profusely from two expert cuts. [ooc: hit (Human #1) 23, dmg 11, hit 20, dmg 6, dying.]

Human (#3)  [ooc: dead]

The Dracha moves in towards Milton, intent on getting past him into the room. Milton's glaive strikes hard [ooc: hit 23, dmg 8], but the Dracha continues forward and smashes Milton again with its warhammer, inflicting a greivous wound, laying the warmain out. [ooc: hit 18, dmg 9, dying] 

Soen moves to the Dragonstone which is at least five feet across, sees the small crystal on top of it.  This must be the _crystal of foreboding_ that K'Dare's orders had spoken of.  This is the crystal that he was sent to recover and is most likely what this new threat is here for. While the Dragonstone itself proves impossible to move, the little crystal is much more portable.  Picking it up Soen feels the thing vibrate, and it continues as he drops it in his pocket.

Human (#1)  [ooc: dying]

Rurrahr charges the Dracha who now stands in the room, bringing his battle claw round in a vicious strike, but fails to connect. [ooc: miss 13]

Milton [ooc: dying]

Human (#2) [ooc: disabled]

Ou-Rathlin moves to a position in front of the Dracha between it and Soen, standing defensively.

Shi-Torob shouts out his battle cry and charges in beside Rurrahr.  His swwordaxe crashes down, but misses the Dracha narrowly.

Just then a bright red flare of energy flashes out from the Dragonstone, growing to encompass the entire two rooms.  All those in the room feel as if their bodies are being wrenched back and forth across time.  Images flash and time reels.  Everyone begins moving at completely random intervals.  Time, here, has been rent.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 23, 2005)

*Rurrahr*

"Oh foolish Faen, what have you done to us."  Seeing no other clear course of action Rurrahr does his best to continue the fight, trying to get a feel for the strangeness of time around them. He swings the Battle claw at the Dracha again and tries to shift into a flanking position with one of his companions.


----------



## Elocin (Jun 23, 2005)

*Soen Morrowsong - Faen Loresong Magister 1 (AC 12; Hp 8; Spells 3-0, 1-1st)*

Hmm, well at least I am all in one piece, mind you I am not sure how long I will last that way with this distortion around.  Now for my next trick I need to take out that Dracha as I am sure it will be heading my way shortly.

[sblock]Will cast Acidic Curse (DC 16) hoping to damage the beast and knock out its sight for a few rounds.  At which point I will try and move as far as I can away from the creature.[/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (Jun 24, 2005)

*Elrion Kyrik - Human Mage Blade*

Elrion will continue the battle as best he can with the time distortions.









*OOC:*


Is our only standing opponent the Dracha?


----------



## Zoatebix (Jun 26, 2005)

*OOC:*


Not for long he isn't - Get 'im! 





Blinded by purpose, Shi-Torob ignores the desperate situation and fights on as well.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Jun 26, 2005)

Milton bleeds.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 27, 2005)

[Round 1.33 - Time Fractured]

Elrion (acts normal - action will happen at Round 2)

The Dracha (half round - action will happen at Round 1.5, gains a +1 haste bonus to attacks, Reflex saves, and AC)

Soen (1/3 round, gains a +2 haste bonus to attacks, Reflex saves, and AC) summons forth an ball of roiling green acid which pops and fizzles as it flies out from the end of his staff to strike the dracha square in the face.  The creature, moving only slightly slower thant Soen reaches up to claw the caustic goo from his eyes. [ooc: save failed, 5 dmg, blinded for 3 rounds.]

Human (#1) [ooc: dying] (2 rounds will bleed more at Round 3)

Rurrahr (1/3 round, gains a +2 haste bonus to attacks, Reflex saves, and AC) clawing at the Dracha, fails to find purchase once again. [ooc: miss, 10]

Milton [ooc: dying] (1 minute will bleed more at Round 11)  

Human (#2) [ooc: disabled] (acts normal will act on Round 2)

Ou-Rathlin (5 rounds will act on Round 6, loses Dexterity bonus to AC, incurs a –2
penalty to attacks, Reflex saves, and AC)

Shi-Torob  (1/3 round, gains a +2 haste bonus to attacks, Reflex saves, and AC) swings his greatsword around clanging off the metal armor of the dracha also failing to inflict any damage. [ooc: miss, 13]

[Round 1.5, Time Fractured]
The Dracha claws at its eyes and in frustration lashes out at Shi-Torob blindly. His warhammer flies wide not even coming close. [ooc: concealment failed, miss 13]


[ooc: Okay so things are going to be going a bit wonky from here on out.  I need the following from people:
Soen, Rurrahr, and Shi-Torob - 2 rounds worth of actions (round 1.66, 1.99).
We shall see where people are after ROUND 2.]


----------



## Elocin (Jun 28, 2005)

*Soen Morrowsong - Faen Loresong Magister 1 (AC 14; Hp 8; Spells 3-0, 1-1st)*

Moving over to Milton to attempt to help staunch the bleeding I tie some bandages around the wound hoping that I ma able to stop the bleeding.

Then with my second action I will attempt to use my class ability and cast a ghost sound behind the Dracha hoping to confuse him even more with the sound of his enemies surrounding him.

[sblock] Heal=21 check to see if I stop Milton's bleeding.  Ghost sound DC 15 Will disbelieve, and would like to make attacking sounds behind the Dracha.  Added the +2 to AC in title bar stats.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 29, 2005)

*Rurrahr*

With a roar of frustration, Rurrahr swings his battle claw and tries to bite the Dracha as well. Seeing his companion felled has his anger roused and he fights fiercely. 

Rurrahr continues to struggle with the Dracha, his battle claw swinging furiously and his teeth seeking purchase where ever the Dracha might be vulnerable. His normally graceful movements become disjointed and rapid fire in the shifting time stream.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 29, 2005)

[Round 1.66]

Soen heals Milton, the bleeding slows completely with the application of tender care.

Rurrahr attacks, his battle claw easily able to snake in under the blinded dracha's defences.  He buries his fangs deep into the creature's neck, blood spraying all over the litorian's mane. [ooc: hit 26, not confirmed 18, dmg 7, hit 26, confirmed 23, dmg 13]

Shi-Torob attacks, but misses. [ooc: miss 10 (natural 1)]

[Round 2]

Elrion attacks with both swords, but they fail to connect. [ooc: miss 8, miss 13]

The Dracha tries to attack and while it's sword strikes true on Shi-Torob's armor, it fails to do any damage. [ooc: concealment passed, miss 14]

Soen casts _ghost sound_ creating distracting noises of combat directly behind the dracha who promptly ignores it. [ooc: save passed 17].

Rurrarh attacks his jaw closing on nothing, but his battle claw finds flesh beneath the dracha's heavy armor.  The dracha drops to one knee, "Yield" he says before passing out on the floor, blood flowing from many small wounds. [ooc: hit 23, dmg 7, miss 6].

Human #2 flees having lain on the floor long enough for most people to move away from him.

Shi-Torob stands triumphant above the dracha with his companions.

Time shifts again, but you are all able to leave with the _crystals_ and Milton.  Outside the complex time seems to flow more normally, though it is quite a bit later than it should be.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 29, 2005)

*Rurrahr*

With the blood of the Dracha dripping from his mouth and staining his mane, Rurrahr drags the creature from the time distortion. "Can somebody save the Dracha so we can ask it a question or two." Still breathing hard from the fight Rurrahr spits out a mouth full of blood and cleans his weapon.


----------



## Zoatebix (Jun 29, 2005)

*OOC:*


Whoops - took too long.


----------



## Zoatebix (Jun 29, 2005)

*OOC:*


Never mind.  I should have popped on yesterday.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 29, 2005)

With the Dracha lying bleeding, and the last human run off. All enemies in sight lay fallen at your feet.  Milton is safely moved outside with the rest.

[ooc: not to worry, if you still want to finish him off as a Champion of Death who called it, you would be fully entitled too atleast from my point of view.]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 4, 2005)

With combat over and the crystals recovered everyone moves outside to lick their wounds.  Milton is safe but unconscious at the moment.  Someone takes the time to recover K'Trinaxes' body, momentarily re-experiencing the time shifting effect of the Test of Time.  After interring the Verrik's body you take a breather and sit to examine the crystals.  Soen noticed that as soon as the Dracha had fallen the crystals had stopped vibrating.  They remain still at the moment.

Ou Rathlin asks that they return with her to the Family of the Diamond Throne's headquarters and gift the crystals to them for safe keeping.  She offers to increase their reward of 4000 gold crowns acknowledging that little but the crystals were recovered (unless someone wants to check the bodies of the dracha and his henchmen).


----------



## Scotley (Jul 4, 2005)

*Rurrahr*

With care Rurrahr checks the body of the Dracha at his feet. He looks for papers or notes as well as valuables.


----------



## Zoatebix (Jul 5, 2005)

Shi-Torob helps Rurrahr with the bodies, places them all in restful positions, and says quick ceremonies over each.  "If we can spare the time to delay, I would like to bury or cremate the fallen.  Perhaps I could catch up with you in Navael.  I think I'm quick enough to travel alone safely."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 5, 2005)

*Rurrahr*

Looking up from his search Rurrahr says, "I think we are all experienced at digging now. I for one would be willing to help you make a grave in the interests of staying together. I think having us all together is worth the delay and the labor."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 6, 2005)

Checking the bodies you discover that the 2 humans each had a very nice looking longsword, a leather coat, a light wooden shield, 3 daggers, a small round gem, and 8 gp.

The body of the Dracha has another letter written in Draconic.  Translated it reads the same as K'Dare's  revealing the location of the Test of Time and the mission to recoved the _crystals of foreboding_.  It would appear that this dracha's name is T'lokren given who the letter is addressed to. In addition the dracha was carrying a nice looking warhammer, a shortspear, a chain shirt, a heavy shield, a small vial of oil, 6 small round gems, 3 smooth triangular pieces of a mirror perhaps an inch to a side.

Given how much practice everyone has had over the past three days of digging, creating 4 graves takes the rest of the afternoon.  By nightfall the bodies are interred and any prayers or ministrations have been completed.  Ou Rathlin helps with the digging waiting for the group's answer on what they intend to do with the crystals.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 6, 2005)

*Rurrahr*

Rurrahr guestures to the assorted goods taken from the fallen. "The weapons and the armor I know, but can someone make an estimate of the value of the gems or guess the purpose of the little mirrors and the oil?" He shrugs, "I think we have stayed here as long as it wise. What do we do next? Back to the city."


----------



## Zoatebix (Jul 6, 2005)

"I agree.  To the city, and then to the Family of the Diamond Throne to give them the crystals."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 6, 2005)

Returning to Navael you find that the celebrations of Remembrance have been over for a number of days.  Actually it is now the 23th of Secondmonth, a whole 6 days have passed since you left the city behind.  Returning with Ou Rathlin you are invited to the Family of the Diamond Throne's estate, this time you meet her outside the front gate and are ushered into the front entrance for the first time.  

Inside you are greeted by the elderly woman, Rianneth.  She relieved you of the crystals, thanking you for your service to the Diamond Throne.  All will be safe from the despotic dragons that have returned with the crystals in hand.  You are paid the total of 4000 gold coins as indicated by Ou Rathlin.

_~Fin~_

OOC: well thats about it.  I am not planning on making this a long term campaign, only to run the short module.  This has been a learning experience for me as it is only the second adventure as a DM that I have completed.  Three others were abandoned, having had too large a scope for me to keep interest in.

So I know that I have had fun, how about everyone else?

Being highly critical of my own gaming style I was hoping that some of you might have some pointers for me going forward.

Thanks All!


----------



## Elocin (Jul 6, 2005)

I had  alot of fun with my character (even though my spell selection at first was crap) and I think you did a wonderful job.  You actually taught me a few things about DMing a PbP game and hopefully what you taught me my players are enjoying.

Thank you for including me in this and I think you did a great job.  The only thing I coudl suggest is that you include maps during the battles as it would make planning things out a little easier to do.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 6, 2005)

*The End*

Very nicely done. I had a good time and became quite attached to Rurrahr in the time I played him. I appreciate the chance to get some exposure to Arcana Unearthed and the Diamond throne. I had the books, but this is only time I've really used them. You had a good group of players as well. Your lack of experience did not show. You demonstrated a grasp of the rules as well as making it fun. I'll toss in a few suggestions only because you ask and not because you did anything wrong. They are based on my own ideas about gaming and may not be better than what you are doing now. First, as Elocin said maps are good during fights. To really take advantage of the feats and actions one can use you need a good idea of where everybody on a grid of 5' squares. It is less interesting than descriptive text and usually a pain in the posterior to do, but it lets the player use their abilities. Second, the fights while well done generally started with "you are under attack roll initiative. That was okay for a short adventure, but will start to get old really fast. Some players enjoy a change to size up the opponents and the environment where the fight will take place, so they can use those feat and some tactical thinking. Stalking and being stalked also adds tension to a game. Anyway those are my thoughts. Keep up the good work and I hope you'll run more games in the future. I enjoyed it everyone, thanks!


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words guys.  Yeah I know maps help visualize, but they are a pain to make.  Elocin what do you use for your maps?
Re: encounter setup, yeah those were the encounters in the adventure.  I will remember that in the future though and perhaps modify the ones that in a module.

I am very happy to hear that you enjoyed your characters, I appologize that I did not try to work their backgrounds into the story more, but as you can see I was trying to keep the scope really small.

Moving forward I will be sticking to DMing only one at a time.  I am contemplating one of three options at the moment.  
1. running something I write for Living ENWorld.
2. running Hyperconscious.
3. running something I write for Iron Heroes.

All three are appealing and require more work in that order.  I am torn on which one I want to do though.  Any preferences from people who want to stick with me as players?


----------



## Elocin (Jul 6, 2005)

Below is a link to another post on what programs I am using.  I am still looking for one that fits as sometimes the maps are a pain in my ass to do, mainly the ones in a cave setting.  These are all pretty easy to use and would only take you maybe a day to master them.  Mind you I have yet to master them but I got a pretty good hang of it.  What is nice is that you use one and then import it to jpeg and then use the other one and when you are done it is all nice and small and compact to post on here.

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2307409&postcount=207

Let me know if you have any questions or need any pointers on how to work these.


----------

